# Central Michigan Thread



## 1982_F350

So I have seen alot of threads for michigan but they all seem to be lower in the state, So i decided to make one for central michigan (I am from Mt. Pleasant). If someone already has made one, sorry for stepping on your toes

_________________________________________________________
1982 Ford F350 W meyer plow
1989 Chevy 1500 W Snowbear plow
1990 John Deere 420 garden tractor W front blade


----------



## 1982_F350

No one is from central michigan area? Just trying to start a tread like I see S.E michigan has


----------



## Brucester1

1982_F350;1132148 said:


> No one is from central Michigan area? Just trying to start a tread like I see S.E Michigan has


they got a good tread going [S E] the west side has 1 too with not to much action .must be people on the west coast keep to themselves


----------



## skidooer

hello from Mid Michigan (carson City)


----------



## DJ Contracting

Bay City here not quite central but Mid Michigan


----------



## skidooer

ahhh mid, central its all the center


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah I was hoping to get out tonight and salt however the wind is drying everything up


----------



## skidooer

same here,it wont be long.


----------



## 1982_F350

Glad to see other people from around here. I only plow so I need to see some snow before I can work ... hope you guys can go out and salt tho. Good luck


----------



## Brucester1

1982_F350;1133145 said:


> Glad to see other people from around here. I only plow so I need to see some snow before I can work ... hope you guys can go out and salt tho. Good luck


you should look into salting the moneys good .and if your already at the site y not salt it too


----------



## 1982_F350

woke up to some snow on the ground xysport..... but not enought to go push any. guess that just means that we are getting closer till time to spend all day in the truck


----------



## DJ Contracting

Going out to salt a couple of lots tonight at least it's something.


----------



## skidooer

just got back from salting and getting ready to go back out in the morning.


----------



## 1982_F350

Well i have one place i just do there sidewalks, so hoping tommarow morning I can go salt..its by hand but its just a little bit of sidewalk with a bucket ( I know im cheap, should get spreader)


----------



## skidooer

really I can't believe this is all the people from Central MI


----------



## DJ Contracting

Anybody in Central MI. have a twitter account? I just askrd the mods if they can look into putting a spot in the Edit detail part of our profile.


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1135210 said:


> really I can't believe this is all the people from Central MI


some people get on here once in a great while or before or after the storm


----------



## DJ Contracting

Not me I check plowsite several times a day during the winter. -Joe-


----------



## Brucester1

i get on here at lest 2 times a day 'the wife thinks i,m addicted to plow site


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1138287 said:


> i get on here at lest 2 times a day 'the wife thinks i,m addicted to plow site


It will get better my wife used to say "are you talking to your boyfriends" lol


----------



## DJC

Hi Guys,

I'm in Clare and glad someone started a thread for this area. DJ, was you the guy I had lunch with in Midland??


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1138568 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm in Clare and glad someone started a thread for this area. DJ, was you the guy I had lunch with in Midland??


Yes sir I've been waiting for you to chime in, how have you been?


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1138613 said:


> Yes sir I've been waiting for you to chime in, how have you been?


Doing good!! I'm always about the last person to get back in the swing of things on here.It's been a very busy year thats for sure.


----------



## DJC

1982- Glad to see your in Mt.P, I have about 20 properties that I maintain over there. I don't plow them because it's to far of a drive for me and the weather can be so much different then here. I have a lot of people ask about snowplowing so I will keep you in mind.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Still waiting*

Anybody go out plowing yet this season?


----------



## 1982_F350

I am actually in shepherd, but if I put that i thought no one would know where that was. I plow in Mt. Pleasant though. Nice to meet you. Hope we get some snow soon, I really want to go out and push some.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1140964 said:


> Anybody go out plowing yet this season?


not yet just salting


----------



## 1982_F350

Hey guys, Sorry to be a burden on ya, just hoping I could get some input. I really would like 2nd opinion on my plow mount that i built. I put a post up but no ones giving me anything. Here is the link to it, If you could check it out and get back to me that would be great. Thanks
http://server6.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=111830


----------



## Brucester1

i,d double up on the bolts ,there's a lot of pressure on the arm that go,s from the frame to the mount ,and use some good quality bolts look at other trucks and how there hocked up good luck


----------



## 1982_F350

I am using grade 8 bolts, and I have also welded it in the spots i could (wanted it removable from truck). I did tonight add some angle iron from the top mount down to the bottom to help with the load when driving down the road


----------



## DJC

Looks good but I would throw a couple of bolts in the angle iron next to your pins unless you trust your weld. thats a lot of weight bouncing around when driving.


----------



## DJ Contracting

:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:
I got to go out and plow/salt some of my commercials today, we had about an inch in Bay City, thanks Fordboy for the heads up on no snow in Saginaw saving me time and fuel Thumbs Up


----------



## fordboy

DJ Contracting;1143979 said:


> :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:
> I got to go out and plow/salt some of my commercials today, we had about an inch in Bay City, thanks Fordboy for the heads up on no snow in Saginaw saving me time and fuel Thumbs Up


no problem call or text me about it anytime.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi guys.It's good to see some others from the area..Hey Ford boy,just about got that mount on.It's taken awhile.Just waiting on that U-bolt.Then finish it up. As my heading say's,I', from the Reed City area.If you guys need a hand give me a shout. I'm always glad to help.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats a great idea.Posting accurate weather conditions for others. If you guys have any accounts in the Evart,Big Rapids,Cadillac,and Reed City areas give me a shout.I'll be glad to let you know what it's doing in those areas listed.(231)679-4974


----------



## gagesllc

Hey guys im from Harrison nice to meet you guys


----------



## DJ Contracting

Guys I'm telling you all a Twitter account is the way to go (if you have a smart phone) and if we are following each other on Twitter all it takes is an update (tweet) on your account telling what's happing in your area & anybody that is following will be notified via e-mail & or text.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Cool more people from the area good to hear from all of you.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi in Harrison.DJ , I did finally did get going on FB,but yet to get going on Twitter. I don't have a smart phone either,but I posted my number,write it down and give me shout if you need help.


----------



## 1982_F350

I am glad to see that there are more people from the mid Michigan/central Michigan area finally coming out... Looks like might get to plow this weekend. keep your fingers crossed xysport


----------



## skidooer

looks like maybe tomorrow and sunday for some plowable snow


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I find that alot of people in our area just don't know of the site. Let's tell them.


----------



## skidooer

started to snow here about 9:45 Carson City


----------



## DJ Contracting

Cool I'll update from Bay City when the snow starts to fly -Joe-


----------



## 1982_F350

SNOW IS FLYING IN SHEPHERD! :bluebounc The deck is already covered with pretty white snow


----------



## DJ Contracting

It's 11:00 pm & the snow just started...going to get a few hours of sleep & get out there @ 4:00 am good luck guys. -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Not to rain on our parade but it's 11:50 and it looks like it'll be rapping up soon.We have about an 1-1 1/2".But never the less May GOD bless ya's out there. Talk to ya later. Brad


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well its 4:50 AM and all we got was a dusting, I'm out salting tho, flurries right now.


----------



## Brucester1

a salting 4 me 2 .its raining in Ed more right n ow so im told .


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well now to wait for Sunday's storm hopefully we get something to push out of this one. -Joe-


----------



## gagesllc

Well i salted my clare lots but got to plow in Harrison i wasn't going to but on my way to salt i noticed everyone else was plowing so i Joined the party and made some moneypayup


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Me to. Plowed (more so ; scraped it.) in Cadillac,Big Rapid .Then went to Evart and surprisingly they had a little more snow over there.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Did you here guys ? 9&10 ( CBS) is calling from 7'-14" by Sunday afternoon. Wow.Get some rest while you can.Lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry,I forgot to mention the that it's supposed to start sometime Sat Afternoon-evening.


----------



## skidooer

any updates on the impendeing storm seems the forecasts are all over the place from 4 to 14"


----------



## DJ Contracting

Weather alert on my phone says poss. 6"-9" in the Tri Cities area.


----------



## DJC

I'm going with 8 -12 out of this storm. Maybe I'm a little low but that's enough for me.I hate having the first real snow storm be a big one.


----------



## DJC

gagesllc;1147107 said:


> Well i salted my clare lots but got to plow in Harrison i wasn't't going to but on my way to salt i noticed everyone else was plowing so i Joined the party and made some moneypayup


We did not have anything down here to plow. I would rather just salt anywayspayuppayup


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Well, It started about 6:15 here and it's falling about 1/2" p/hr right now. Nice wet and sliiiippppeerry!


----------



## ZachXSmith

No snow in Saginaw, I'm here and its all rain.38 degrees out and it feels warm.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry to here that. It's 32' here,but there saying it's going to drop fast.It is really greasy out .I'm just waiting out for a bit before heading out.


----------



## 1982_F350

well its 1030 and the rain just changed over to snow. They are still saying 5-10 inches for Isabella county last time I looked. Lets hope for it. Still haven't got to try out the plow yet... Good luck everyone


----------



## PowersTree

Send it this way guys. Just now getting rain in clarkston area.


----------



## Brucester1

we got a less then a inch but still snowing and its 33 out


----------



## DJ Contracting

Anything in Saginaw yet I have to open up restaurant by 10:00 AM


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Snow blower help(I need a new guy)*

I need a guy to do my snow blowing accounts, do you guys now anybody in Bay City?


----------



## Brucester1

got to plow most all my accts this afternoon kept both trucks busy .5hrs or so ,we got 3 or 4 inchs .still snowing hard ,Hey Arron [Ford Boy]that v i bought from you worked great .thanks again


----------



## DJ Contracting

Trans just went out in my 93 truck


----------



## 1982_F350

I finally got to use my new plow (well new to me). My angle didn't work so had to manually angle it but I was able to get all my people plowed out. Hope everyone had a decent day :waving:


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1150206 said:


> Trans just went out in my 93 truck


that time of year .just flushed mine out on the 99 . . everyone gets plowed this A M.good luck to all


----------



## fordboy

DJ Contracting;1150206 said:


> Trans just went out in my 93 truck


the front drive shaft I just had scientific redo came apart and out yesterday too. So I was done for the night, those sobs cost me a lot of money. So far we blew two hydro hoses one waterpump and had a pin on a vplow come out. everything was back together except my driveshaft on my ford in time to go back out last night. everything got done and on time. Oh and the sidewalk guys broke ever snow blower, oh well I uess they use the manual type now.


----------



## Brucester1

broke a line on the V in the middle of nowhere and the straight blade don't lift but got all my acct done YEA


----------



## skidooer

well sounds like everyone had fun for our first storm of the year.


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1151123 said:


> well sounds like everyone had fun for our first storm of the year.


lets just hope and pray we don,t have any more fun like that :crying: the line was a easy fix but taking the valve body apart was a pain i got to get back into the P M


----------



## 1982_F350

Well this storm wasn't good to me.... Yesterday slide in to a mailbox at my house and broke my mirror off on drivers side, then today my road was so badly blown over I could barely get out to plow this morning. So i go plow and on my way I get the F350 SO stuck in the road that trucks couldn't get me out. Took a tractor, a lot of shoveling, and about 2 hours to get out. Then I went to leave and tried to pull another truck out and got stuck again... Make long story short got stuck in the road 3 different times. Sounds like a lot of people had days like me


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It's just takes a heavy snow like that to show us the weak links in our equipment.LOL This is the first time since Saturday that I've had time to chat with ya's. It sounds like we all had fun . I broke a main pin bracket it on my V plow at about 5 a.m. Sunday. Sorry to here about the tranny.That is no fun.I've plowed for 11 years now.Had never lost a tranny until last winter and lost 2 tranny's within 10 days apart. No fun.But praise GOD still was able to keep everything plowed.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*I'm being tested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well now the trans in the salt spreader is junk, It's been going I milked It as long as I could two years it's been noisy and would vibrate when running. If anybody in the Mid/Central Michigan has one and would like to get rid of it let me know thanks -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

I say we set up a gathering to meet up for some food and adult beverages,during down time of course.


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1152871 said:


> I say we set up a gathering to meet up for some food and adult beverages,during down time of course.


Tried that about two years ago DJC and I were the only ones that showed up. Try and set it up skidooer.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I say lets get together and go to a snowplowing expo or something and set down to a steak.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1152702 said:


> Well now the trans in the salt spreader is junk, It's been going I milked It as long as I could two years it's been noisy and would vibrate when running. If anybody in the Mid/Central Michigan has one and would like to get rid of it let me know thanks -Joe-


i got a western i.m thinking on selling just because its to big to put on a f150 .its a tail gate spreader but the mounts in the bed .. if i was to sell it i,d have to replace it with something else


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1154048 said:


> i got a western i.m thinking on selling just because its to big to put on a f150 .its a tail gate spreader but the mounts in the bed .. if i was to sell it i,d have to replace it with something else


Oh I hear you, I'm trying to find a fair priced transmission for the spreader with no luck.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Some good news!!!!!!!!*

Well as you know I thought that the Snowex transmission went out...well in the process of starting to tear into it I found a large rock stuck in the auger hence the vibration, noise & being hard to turn, works good now.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1154393 said:


> Well as you know I thought that the Snowex transmission went out...well in the process of starting to tear into it I found a large rock stuck in the auger hence the vibration, noise & being hard to turn, works good now.


good to hear that .i wish my luck was that good .my plow won,t go up .so i cleaned the valve and flushed the tank out and it worked fine for a day then quit :crying: so i got a used one $125 still don,t work  maybe a new one is in store $250 ouch


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well I still have to spend $520. on transmission and torque converter tomorrow, then install it Saturday morning.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*The rock!!!!!!!*

Here's the culprit that was causing my salt spreader to jam up...works great now, oh and a gift card one of my customers gave me Thumbs Up


----------



## Brucester1

yeah that,ll will make some noise and put a stop to things and the more i think of it the more i think im going to sell that western spreader just to big for me to hang of the back of a f150


----------



## ZachXSmith

Well this storm was a bad one but we got r done. All of my big malls in bay city, midland, and Saginaw got done. We had a snowex controller go bad and are brine tank cracked a hose off. The guy hit a snowbank hard and bent a fan shroud on my dually and that caused the clutch fan to stop. First time I got to post after the storm.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ we must be buying salt from the same place,because I've run 2 about the same size into my 1075. It doesn't like em to much. The first time scared me because I thought it was the motor.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1156422 said:


> DJ we must be buying salt from the same place,because I've run 2 about the same size into my 1075. It doesn't like em to much. The first time scared me because I thought it was the motor.


lol yeah maybe


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1156320 said:


> Well this storm was a bad one but we got r done. All of my big malls in bay city, midland, and Saginaw got done. We had a snowex controller go bad and are brine tank cracked a hose off. The guy hit a snowbank hard and bent a fan shroud on my dually and that caused the clutch fan to stop. First time I got to post after the storm.


Hey Zach do you work for Beaver Trucking?


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1156808 said:


> Hey Zach do you work for Beaver Trucking?


No I work for myself, never heard of beaver trucking.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Oh I thought that Beaver trucking had the BC Mall


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1156901 said:


> Oh I thought that Beaver trucking had the BC Mall


 I dont do the bc mall. I do kmart in midland, bay city, and Saginaw. I also do a large part of the fashion square mall, a little over 40%


----------



## DJ Contracting

Oh ok my bad I seen "big malls" in the one post and thought that, well I might have seen you around the Saginaw mall, I do the Mexican restaurant on bay rd in front of the mall.


----------



## ZachXSmith

I do the Sears section. The side that looks good lol.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah I find that strange that there are different contractors in there.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Just 3 different contractors. It's a big mall though. 45 acres


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah it's quite big, well good talking to you -Joe-


----------



## DJ Contracting

Ok so I made a screen for my salt spreader that goes inside the hopper (i couldn't justify spending $103.00 on one). I went to HD and bought two metal shelves for $5.95 ea. cut them to fit then tied them together with zip ties, went out and filled the hopper with out worrying about large chunks and rocks. The spreader worked great and never bound up once, I found myself having to drive a little faster because the salt was coming out so fast.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Oh I also got the transmission installed today, I thought I got a pretty good deal...rebuilt (4l60e) & new torque convert for $520.00 delivered with a one year warranty.


----------



## fordboy

seems like a good deal to me, I finally got a chance to get mine home friday to look at the damage, so far I need the electric motor on the tcase where the driveshaft hit it, (469.00 ouch) and the trans wont shift below second so I have to figur out why it takes of in second. all the wiring is repaired though so were headin in the right direction.


----------



## skidooer

looks like Tue night Wed morning is the next chance for plowable snow.


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1160637 said:


> looks like Tue night Wed morning is the next chance for plowable snow.


i hope and pray so .December hasn,t been to profitable so far this year


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ Contracting;1159310 said:


> Oh I also got the transmission installed today, I thought I got a pretty good deal...rebuilt (4l60e) & new torque convert for $520.00 delivered with a one year warranty.


Seems like a real good deal. I had my 4l80 rebuilt /installed and that was around $1700.00. The real sad thing is that was after having it previously rebuilt, driving for about 7 months, and only plowing one real storm before it dropping again.I wish one of you guys were closer .I'd have a job for ya's.


----------



## 1982_F350

Lets hope we get some snow. I hate looking at the truck just sitting in the garge waiting to plow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Fordboy hope you get it all figured out.


----------



## DJ Contracting

He's tuffer hope they have it right this time.


----------



## DJ Contracting

50% chance for snow on Tuesday


----------



## skidooer

At this point 50% is better than nothing.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I took it to another shop the last time and so far so good. Lets hope and pray for 3" of fluff.Lol


----------



## Brucester1

well at the rate its going we wont get much of the white stuff .but i cant complain to much did alot of salting so fare this year


----------



## skidooer

projected amounts keep getting smaller,I see a dusting at most.


----------



## fordboy

i would agree on the dusting at best.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah that sucks just a dusting, I'll get to go out and salt a few anyway.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Nothing over here yet.


----------



## Brucester1

going back to bed and we,ll see how things look at 5 or so maybe just some salting at best


----------



## DJC

Looks like salting at best for the next 7 days. Lets get Christmas out of the way and then it can snow all it wants. Although I would rather just salt anywayspayuppayup


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Just a few flurries here. Hey DJ watch out for that ROCK salt.Lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi DJC over in Clare.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1154048 said:


> i got a western i.m thinking on selling just because its to big to put on a f150 .its a tail gate spreader but the mounts in the bed .. if i was to sell it i,d have to replace it with something else


Well did you sell the spreader, you know it would sell on here fairly quick.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1162732 said:


> Just a few flurries here. Hey DJ watch out for that ROCK salt.Lol


Yeah that surely puts a new meaning to rock salt


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1162805 said:


> Well did you sell the spreader, you know it would sell on here fairly quick.


no not yet .if i was to sell it i.d have to replace it with something else .[smaller ] it.s not making me no money setting in the shop either.just to BIG for the 1 truck


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1162828 said:


> no not yet .if i was to sell it i.d have to replace it with something else .[smaller ] it.s not making me no money setting in the shop either.just to BIG for the 1 truck


Put it on here as a trade and see if someone is looking to trade...just a thought. -Joe-


----------



## Brucester1

something to about or just sell it out right ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1162853 said:


> something to about or just sell it out right ?


Yeah either way if you not using it then sell it, but make sure you put the cash away for a replacement, I know sometimes it's hard not to spend the money...well with me anyway.


----------



## Stuffdeer

Brucester1;1162828 said:


> no not yet .if i was to sell it i.d have to replace it with something else .[smaller ] it.s not making me no money setting in the shop either.just to BIG for the 1 truck


I have an almost new buyers salter that is perfect for a half ton. I have it on my 250 right now, but i'd consider trading if the price is right


----------



## Brucester1

Stuffdeer;1162936 said:


> I have an almost new buyers salter that is perfect for a half ton. I have it on my 250 right now, but i'd consider trading if the price is right


i.ll pm you my number .home all day


----------



## DJ Contracting

I love it when a plan comes together lol. What's happening stuffdeer I know your on the southeast thread. -DJ-


----------



## Stuffdeer

DJ-

I'm doing good. Really upgraded my set-up since you last seen....


----------



## Stuffdeer

Brucester1;1162966 said:


> i.ll pm you my number .home all day


What model is the Western Spreader, I wanna look it up before I call..

Thanks


----------



## Brucester1

i.ll get some pic,s 4 ya


----------



## Stuffdeer

Brucester1;1163073 said:


> i.ll get some pic,s 4 ya


Sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## Brucester1

*Western Salt Spreader*

here are the pictures of the spreader. hope they help.


----------



## Brucester1

also see the Pro Flo mounting thread someone else has up to get agood idea how it hooks up


----------



## Stuffdeer

I'll be honest. I don't like how it mounts in the bed. I can stand to think to drill that mount into my brand new bed....


But I have a question. Are you using the Boss Spreader in the back????


----------



## Brucester1

i don,t think to much of the mounting myself . and the Boss spreader i use on MY. WHITE F 250 .that one i wont sell


----------



## Stuffdeer

Okay that's fine. It was worth a try. My truck is my personal truck as well as my work truck. I like the be able to remove everything super quickly to go out for the night...and vice versa, put it on quickly and be able to work.


----------



## Brucester1

i.m lucky enough to have 2 trucks .the Boss spreader hooks up fast and works great .i got both at one sale didn't think it w as that big tell i got home .but still no drilling 4 me


----------



## Stuffdeer

I was really looking for a Boss Spreader before I bought my Buyers....but I got in a bind and had to get one quick. But I'm still on the lookout for a good condition Boss to match my plow. 

You say the Boss works pretty good?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Stuffdeer I'd say you updated lol looks good, how do you like those tires for plowing? Good to here from you again I think the last time I talked to you was on Lawnsite.


----------



## Brucester1

Brucester1;1163073 said:


> i.ll get some pic,s 4 ya





Stuffdeer;1163249 said:


> I was really looking for a Boss Spreader before I bought my Buyers....but I got in a bind and had to get one quick. But I'm still on the lookout for a good condition Boss to match my plow.
> 
> You say the Boss works pretty good?


yes the boss spreader works great .i don't know how much 1 like that runs new [Boss]but i,v seen ones on here for $1600 used .i was thinking on selling that western 4 like $600 ?or if i was to keep it making a hitch mount out of it don,t know time will tell


----------



## Stuffdeer

Id say that's a great deal on the western, especially with the controller and such. Start at 700 then go to 600. 

DJ-
The tires are awesome. Had a set on the 04 F150 I had and was plowing with. Can plow all day in 2wd with the stock rear locker.


----------



## Brucester1

so are we going to get any snow in the next week ?


----------



## Brucester1

Brucester1;1163537 said:


> so are we going to get any snow in the next week ?


and yes we got snow.enough to salt all my com acct and plow 3 others payupand sold a speader


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1164896 said:


> and yes we got snow.enough to salt all my com acct and plow 3 others payupand sold a speader


Good deal we got to go out this morning too.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yep, Praise GOD, A good day here too. Plowed 3-4" of fluff and the sun did the rest.Wet black top!Thumbs Up


----------



## Lcarpcab

DJ - I'm looking for backup subs for two locations in downtown Bay City?

Carpenter's


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1164991 said:


> Yep, Praise GOD, A good day here too. Plowed 3-4" of fluff and the sun did the rest.Wet black top!Thumbs Up


yes it was a blessing .the three apps i plowed called and asked me to plow and salt .and the customer is always right


----------



## DJ Contracting

Lcarpcab;1165174 said:


> DJ - I'm looking for backup subs for two locations in downtown Bay City?
> 
> Carpenter's


Call me I'm up 233-3526 -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I'd like to find a sub in the Cadillac area. I haven't found to many people in this area who are on Plowsite though. I keep telling people about it though.I tried to sell your spreader for you today Brucster.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1165516 said:


> I'd like to find a sub in the Cadillac area. I haven't found to many people in this area who are on Plowsite though. I keep telling people about it though.I tried to sell your spreader for you today Brucster.


thanks for thinking of me. i think i have it sold. will know for sure this afternoon.


----------



## fordboy

brucester1, hows the vplow workin other than the broken hose?


----------



## growitmowitlawn

HEStufrthnnails;1165516 said:


> I'd like to find a sub in the Cadillac area. I haven't found to many people in this area who are on Plowsite though. I keep telling people about it though.I tried to sell your spreader for you today Brucster.


PM me what you have in Cadillac. I have a sub up there but if its worth it I may just send a truck up there and/or hire someone up there.

Thanks


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1165978 said:


> brucester1, hows the vplow workin other than the broken hose?


working great thanks again .this fall i turned the cutting edge and put new bolts in too .yesterday i got done plowing my last lot and got out to fill the spreader then noticed 7 of the 10 bolts were gone :crying:the heads all popped off .it works great on the F 250 didnt know what i was missing tell now .did you get your truck fixed ?


----------



## Brucester1

Stuffdeer;1163249 said:


> I was really looking for a Boss Spreader before I bought my Buyers....but I got in a bind and had to get one quick. But I'm still on the lookout for a good condition Boss to match my plow.
> 
> You say the Boss works pretty good?


Equipment Specialists has the Boss tgs 1100 for $1700 and the tgs 600 for $1450 with the mounts .they,ed look good on the back of that big white truck


----------



## skidooer

everyone have a happy holidays and a merry christmas


----------



## DJ Contracting

Same to you Skidooer and all my new friends -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Merry CHRISTmas guys( and any gals?).


----------



## DJC

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## fordboy

merry xmas too everyone, and brucester no I am still waitin on the parts and then need to figure out why it is stuck in 3rd gear.


----------



## Brucester1

i was on my way out tonight and the truck spit out a spark plug .never had that happen before .don,t know what to think .broke the coil pack too .just got the blade fix for that truck .RAT,S.hope and pray it,s something simple .to late to look at it to night .


----------



## DJ Contracting

That sucks hope you get it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1169319 said:


> That sucks hope you get it fixed tomorrow.


me to .i seen the spark plug laying on the tappet cover went to grab it and it fell n i cant find it .  last year i had that coil pack replaced.i know of v 10,s spitting out plugs but 5.4s ?


----------



## fordboy

5.4s do it too, you will probably have to helicoil it and you will be ready to go.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1169514 said:


> 5.4s do it too, you will probably have to helicoil it and you will be ready to go.


how much we talking for that ?


----------



## fordboy

not a whole lot if you can do the work yourself, ive never hired it done so I dont know. I have seen them done at work but never done one myself, dosent look like a bad job though. good luck which truck was it the 150 or 250?


----------



## Brucester1

the f150 .the f250 is a P S D .that thing is a tank i,ll try and post some pic.s later .yeah i had to buy a coil pack and spark plug we,ll let you know how it go,s


----------



## fordboy

ok I forgot the new truck was a diesel. alright well good luck gettin it back on the road.


----------



## Brucester1

well cant get the new spark plug in .by the way the old one looks it must have been loose for awhile.to the shop in the A M


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi everyone. It's been so quiet on here and in the weather arena. Good time to get everything ready for the next snow.


----------



## Brucester1

lets pray its soon i got alot of bills coming up.been laid off three weeks now and had to take the truck in to get fixed .some of my accts only pay every 45 days


----------



## DJ Contracting

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO quiet here tooooooooooooo, but I have everything ready.


----------



## Brucester1

any idea when the next snow ?looks like rain Friday and Saturday maybe a salting then again the closer we get to the snow rain date they push it back .


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Ouch, on the 45 days,I'm blessed,all my accounts are 30 day pays,but the one church I plow pays each time and the largest account pays me about once a week ,once winter really gets going. Thats the B&B account. Do either of you guys plow any of their lots ? And I'm working on getting everything ready. Just did the front driveshaft today ( U-joints).Thumbs Up


----------



## Brucester1

the 45 day 1 pays real well so its worth the wait .and in may i,m still getting payed


----------



## ZachXSmith

I wish I was paid every 30 days. Almost all my accounts are 60 days, I have not received a dime on my big seasonals yet.


----------



## skidooer

I hate to say this but I think its gonna be the end of next month before we get more snow. (hope I am wrong)


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1173179 said:


> I hate to say this but I think its gonna be the end of next month before we get more snow. (hope I am wrong)


Noooooooo your wrong. lol


----------



## Brucester1

i hope your wrong too


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Me too. I'll have to get my mower back out if it gets as warm,with the rain,as they are forecasting.Lol


----------



## Brucester1

got the truck back on the road .they put in a heli coil .$151.50 i didn't think that was bad .is this something that will last ?maybe a salting in the am .i need the dough just like the rest of you


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1174608 said:


> got the truck back on the road .they put in a heli coil .$151.50 i didn't think that was bad .is this something that will last ?maybe a salting in the am .i need the dough just like the rest of you


That's good, yeah I plan on salting @ 4:00AM


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Glad you got it back on the road again. I thought heli-coils are to be a permanent fix.(?)Thumbs Up


----------



## skidooer

I had a buddy that had a heli coil put in his truck and it ran great,he put 75,000 miles on and then sold it.


----------



## Brucester1

every thing iced offer and more rain and ice at 530 or 6 so out i go salting .hows thing looking for you guys ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Just the liquid form here & 34 degrees


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It looked to be just rain,but the parking lots were slippery. Had 37 when I went out at 4:15,it's 34 deg now. Saw one car in the ditch on u.s.10. I'm finished up with salting for this go around.


----------



## Brucester1

well it looks to be maybe next Tuesday we might get snow .o an since we got the heli coil put in the truck run a lot smoother .the wife said shes been telling me for a while that its been missing and she thought it had a exhaust leak .so when i told her what was wrong she let me have it OUCH


----------



## fordboy

happy new year everyone.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1177908 said:


> happy new year everyone.


and you too .hope things go smoother this year


----------



## Brucester1

hey HEStufrthnnails looks like you getting some white stuff


----------



## DJ Contracting

May we all say (will it ever stop snowing) in 2010 Happy new year guys -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey Happy New Year to all you guys. No white stuff yet. It looks like you guys should be getting it though?


----------



## Brucester1

no snow just cloudy with a lot of wind .clear skies to the west


----------



## packman1973

im on lake mich in ludington no snow here but cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Blowing snow showers here in BC -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

Blowing and snow here supposed to get a inch,looks like I will get to do my health care buildings and DR offices.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Same here. light dusting on the ground,still snowing , and the winds really blowing to.


----------



## DJC

OK, I'm ready to get my mowers back out again!!!!!!!


----------



## DJC

Let me know if you guys want to go for lunch someday. Not like we have anything else to do!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

About 1/2 "on the ground . Still snowing though.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1179109 said:


> Let me know if you guys want to go for lunch someday. Not like we have anything else to do!!


Is it going to be just you and I again lol -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

I'm in for lunch, is anyone else going over to the green industry show in GR?


----------



## x.system

Hey guys, I'm in Ionia County, mid mi I would guess. Since we've gotten so much snow I decided to put together a backup truck. 

Bruce, what ya find out on that curtis?


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1179617 said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Ionia County, mid mi I would guess. Since we've gotten so much snow I decided to put together a backup truck.
> 
> Bruce, what ya find out on that curtis?


the curtis [on m 66]is gone ..i know of a guy that needs two angel cylinders .his are pitted bad and he.s looking for used ones .glade to see you sold your 2 spreaders hope that western work.s out good for ya :waving:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

When and wheres lunch?


----------



## skidooer

whats central to all of us for lunch? Rubys in MT Pleasant


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1180086 said:


> whats central to all of us for lunch? Rubys in MT Pleasant


when?.......


----------



## skidooer

Thursday the 6th at noon?
whos in lets get a meet up going.
Rubys has some talent unless someone else has a idea


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1180225 said:


> Thursday the 6th at noon?
> whos in lets get a meet up going.
> Rubys has some talent unless someone else has a idea


MT. Pleasant is 45 min. from me and prob. a 1/4 tank of gas...I'm just saying, but we'll see. -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

well Im 40min to MT Pleasant


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1180307 said:


> well I'm 40 min to MT Pleasant


I guess were close then.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well I'm in, hope we can get a few people anyway...and somebody needs to make sure that Ruby Tuesday is still open because the one in Bay City closed this last summer.


----------



## skidooer

had lunch last week, still open. lots of options in that area DJ, Buffalo wild wings would be a good option im just throwin options here come on guys chime in.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Ruby Tues @ noon on the 6 th, in Mt Pleasant ? I think I can make that.


----------



## Brucester1

I'll try .the funds are low right now and i still work 10 to 15 hrs a week [they only call if i got plans .funny how that works]will let you know


----------



## fordboy

I will be workin so I am out.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Well,lets make it on Saturday or sometime when everyone can make it.?


----------



## fordboy

dont change it on my account, I am busy this saturday anyways but we can do another one sometime. I am up for meeting for dinner sometime, we can even do it at rubys, or bw3 in mt pleasent if that is a good location for everyone.


----------



## skidooer

so lets change it to dinner not a problem.


----------



## DJC

skidooer;1180437 said:


> had lunch last week, still open. lots of options in that area DJ, Buffalo wild wings would be a good option im just throwin options here come on guys chime in.


Thats where Joe and I ate last time but it was in Midland. Out of all the guys that said they was coming it was just Joe and I. We had a good talk though....


----------



## Brucester1

no snow here just a dusting .back to bed


----------



## DJC

Brucester1;1181878 said:


> no snow here just a dusting .back to bed


Thats what we got also was just a dusting. I guess I need to get out and make some of that easy payuppayup


----------



## Brucester1

we don't have enough to salt .sent bill's out yesterday did good last month just on salting .


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well I was able to go out this morning FINALLY, anyway I got a cell phone mount from my son for Christmas and thought I would try and record videos with my cell phone. I have to figure out how to eliminate the suction cup mount from the video, anyway they are not the best quality but enjoy if you want. -Joe-


----------



## Brucester1

i did end up going on a salt run after all .picked up on a apt cmplx and two store fronts to day also .so the days going better then i thought it would .


----------



## DJ Contracting

That's cool were getting some heavy snowfalls at times here in BC


----------



## Brucester1

every thing drying up here .nice videos at least we can watch you plow


----------



## somervillelawn

DJ, Awesome videos! That cell phone mount works great.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Thanks guys, now I'll have go take more videos if the snow keeps up.


----------



## fordboy

how much did ya get in bay city?


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1182338 said:


> how much did ya get in bay city?


About an inch we had more than Saginaw, I still went out and plowed the Saginaw store...it's been really slow this year.


----------



## fordboy

yea I have been workin in coleman all day and they got about an inch maybe a little more here also.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well had one customer (store manager) start complaining saying that I wasn't there this morning. I told him that I was there between 8:45-9:30 am, he said that he didn't see me....I told him that's because he wasn't there and I was able to call out the cooks that I seen coming in @ 9:20 am to confirm that I was there.


----------



## skidooer

who is in for dinner on the 6th anyone or do we want to do a later date?


----------



## DJ Contracting

You know you just have to set a time and see who can make it...as for me I'm better with the lunch, however I'm coming down with some kind of sickness. Plus some of us might be plowing according to the news.


----------



## DJC

If we can lets do it maybe sometime next week. We are all going to be plowing on Thursday


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1182252 said:


> Thanks guys, now I'll have go take more videos if the snow keeps up.


Nice video's Joe..... I need to get something like that.... just a few more snowstorms..lol


----------



## Brucester1

this afternoon i plowed 3 apartment buildings in grand ledge .they had maybe 2 inchs and at home we got 0. thought he was joking when he called at 3 . the 6 th i cant do dinner but lunch i think is open


----------



## skidooer

Central Michigan meet and greet
the 14th for lunch (12:00) in MT Pleasant at Buffalo wild wings


----------



## DJC

skidooer;1183165 said:


> Central Michigan meet and greet
> the 14th for lunch (12:00) in MT Pleasant at Buffalo wild wings


Sounds good to me!! I will be there as long as the white stuff is not flying.


----------



## fordboy

wont beable to make it I'll be workin.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1183391 said:


> wont beable to make it I'll be workin.


what if it was on a Saturday ?


----------



## fordboy

most saturdays I can make this saturday thugh I am taken the kids to Greatwolf Lodge in traverse City so I will be unavailable. I can try and make a different meeting please dont try to schedule it around me as I work too much and dont get very much free time, usually only saturday is the day I take off.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well the 575 Mini salt spreader needs help, I need to find replacement bearings that go just below the auger and spinner any help would be appreciated. Thanks -Joe-


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1183165 said:


> Central Michigan meet and greet
> the 14th for lunch (12:00) in MT Pleasant at Buffalo wild wings


o k sounds like a plan then :waving:


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Noisy Spreader*

Here's my noisy spreader let me know what and where I can find the bearings for this please.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

skidooer;1183165 said:


> Central Michigan meet and greet
> the 14th for lunch (12:00) in MT Pleasant at Buffalo wild wings


Sounds like a plan.Like DJC said." If it's not snowing."" Lets hope it stops betweeen 12 and 1 on the 14th.


----------



## Brucester1

lets pray for SNOW tonight .more then a inch


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1183879 said:


> Here's my noisy spreader let me know what and where I can find the bearings for this please.


Joe- There is a Throat Liner inside that the rod goes through. Sometimes that can wear and make a lot of noise. You can look at them on Central Parts. If you need some more info just let me know.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1184586 said:


> Joe- There is a Throat Liner inside that the rod goes through. Sometimes that can wear and make a lot of noise. You can look at them on Central Parts. If you need some more info just let me know.


What's the web site or should I just google Central Parts?


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1184603 said:


> What's the web site or should I just google Central Parts?


I have bought from them before.
http://www.centralparts.com/Diagram41.aspx

But the more I get thinking about it sounds like a bearing.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1184623 said:


> I have bought from them before.
> http://www.centralparts.com/Diagram41.aspx
> 
> But the more I get thinking about it sounds like a bearing.


Thanks DJC I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Brucester1

a half inch is all we got .RATS


----------



## fordboy

I would be surprised if we even have a half inch.


----------



## DJ Contracting

T


Brucester1;1184875 said:


> a half inch is all we got .RATS


Nothing here


----------



## Brucester1

YEA just got the call to plow and salt my lots in grand ledge after 1. they said they got 2 inchs


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1184980 said:


> YEA just got the call to plow and salt my lots in grand ledge after 1. they said they got 2 inchs


Cool good luck -Joe-


----------



## DJC

I was going to salt all my accounts this morning but I decided to let them go. We are supposed to get 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow. I was thinking this morning if I salted today there goes my chance of getting at least on plowing out of this. Boy do I hate it when the weather acts like this!!


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1184985 said:


> Cool good luck -Joe-


Joe, What did you find out about your salter??? I have been told from some of the guys that Lesco Spreader parts are the exact same as SnoEx. If that was true you could get them in Lansing.


----------



## Brucester1

DJC;1185182 said:


> Joe, What did you find out about your salter??? I have been told from some of the guys that Lesco Spreader parts are the exact same as SnoEx. If that was true you could get them in Lansing.


if thats the case i m not to far north of lansing .i have some lots i do just out side of there .let me know i can run some parts 4 you .


----------



## skidooer

that would be great if we got a couple plows this week. 
any luck with the spreader fix Joe.


----------



## fordboy

if you need parts try H&B equipment in saginaw 781-2337 or haffmans, if they dont have they can get it


----------



## DJ Contracting

Sorry guys I was out working some of the accounts (salting/plowing) thats why it took me so long to respond, Is there a number or store name for the Lansing place, I maybe heading down to E. Lansing tomorrow morning to take my some some stuff that he forgot over Christmas break.



DJC;1185182 said:


> Joe, What did you find out about your salter??? I have been told from some of the guys that Lesco Spreader parts are the exact same as SnoEx. If that was true you could get them in Lansing.


I heard the same thing about the spreaders, I believe (Tyrex if that's correct, Lesco, and SnowEx,) were all the same in that size spreader.



Brucester1;1185280 said:


> if thats the case i m not to far north of lansing .i have some lots i do just out side of there .let me know i can run some parts 4 you .


If I do end up going down there tomorrow I give you a heads up, can't stay long tho my wife has an appointment in the afternoon.



skidooer;1185295 said:


> that would be great if we got a couple plows this week.
> any luck with the spreader fix Joe.


No I still using it for these light snowfalls and would hate to tear it apart and wait for parts.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yep,we got about a 1"- 1 1/2" here . Just enough to clean my Big Rapids account and one in Evart.Thumbs Up 
Since we are talking parts.Do you guys know where the Boss dealer is around Lansing ? Mid ??? something. Or any close to the area. There was one in Harrison but I think he's gone?


----------



## skidooer

one in Edmore a trailer sales place they run ads in the auto and rv,


----------



## DJ Contracting

There's one in Saginaw if that helps


----------



## DJC

HEStufrthnnails;1185473 said:


> Yep,we got about a 1"- 1 1/2" here . Just enough to clean my Big Rapids account and one in Evart.Thumbs Up
> Since we are talking parts.Do you guys know where the Boss dealer is around Lansing ? Mid ??? something. Or any close to the area. There was one in Harrison but I think he's gone?


Ya, I bought a new plow from him in Harrison last year and a few months later it was a vacant lot.I was not a very happy camper to say the least. Baders did sell them in Mt Pleasant but they have moved to Rosebush and I would think they would still have them. 
There is a dealer in Alma also.


----------



## DJC

Joe- I think the one in Lansing and in Saginaw are owned by the same Co. Here is address for the one in Saginaw
5815 Bay Rd
Saginaw, MI 48604-2542
Alex Facundo
9897930700

and in Lansing

4213 Legacy Pkwy
Lansing, MI 48911-4246
Brian Nastally
5172729710


----------



## Brucester1

mid.Michigan snow equipment 224 1831 that's a st johns number 'then bannasch welding on lake lansing rd i think they sell boss to 482 2916.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1185728 said:


> Joe- I think the one in Lansing and in Saginaw are owned by the same Co. Here is address for the one in Saginaw
> 5815 Bay Rd
> Saginaw, MI 48604-2542
> Alex Facundo
> 9897930700
> 
> and in Lansing
> 
> 4213 Legacy Pkwy
> Lansing, MI 48911-4246
> Brian Nastally
> 5172729710[/
> 
> Thats funny i grew up with Alex Facundo i'll give him a call tomorrow


----------



## Brucester1

hey whats up with 1982 f350 ?he hasn't been on here in a while ?


----------



## x.system

Seasons looking better, got 5 more accounts today, 3 from one phone call I made the day before.

Was finally able to go plow 6 of them today. I have 2 seasonal private roads with a 4" trigger and I've did them once so far. 

Got 1 more potential customer if the current contractor screws up one more time. The guy can't seem to get them opened up by 9am and we've only had 3 plowable events. 

I was over your way today Bruce, was going to plow you in but wasn't enuff snow lol, oh and didn't have the plow on anyway.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey Thanks evry1 for the help.I forgot I seen plows down there in Edmore. I've got to replace the cutting edges on my 9'2" and I usuual deal with a guy out of ottawa lake. But thats quite a trip and I imagine shipping would be expensive. Glad to here the news on getting the new accounts to X system. I was blessed with two new accounts. Like your one the trigger is a bit higher that I would like,but I guess thats ok.


----------



## Brucester1

good to hear you got more work Jim [X system]you going to try and hang out with us on the 14 th for lunch ?you can ride with me if you go .going to sleep it was a long day TTYL


----------



## Brucester1

i'd like to think that its so quite on here because your all out plowing ?got to plow3 lots last night in the ledges but nothing today .and this weekend doesn't look to promising


----------



## DJ Contracting

Nope just watching tv here.


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1187227 said:


> Nope just watching tv here.


LOL, I have got up @ 3:00 for the past 4 mornings and checked my accounts for no reason. I don't care if we get a foot of snow overnight because I'm NOT getting up in the morning.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1187308 said:


> LOL, I have got up @ 3:00 for the past 4 mornings and checked my accounts for no reason. I don't care if we get a foot of snow overnight because I'm NOT getting up in the morning.


LOL I hear you, I have been fight a cold and haven't taken any Nyquil for fear of sleeping thru my alarm.....well no more I'm going to get a good nights sleep tonight.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I just got back from checking my one account in B.R. and gonna do the samething ,sleep in !!!


----------



## DJC

HEStufrthnnails;1187412 said:


> I just got back from checking my one account in B.R. and gonna do the samething ,sleep in !!!


Looks like is going to be very quiet all this coming week.


----------



## Brucester1

too quiet .hopefully things pick up this sitting on the comp.all day is driving my wife nuts .i got to find a hobby !! the guy that drives my other plow truck calls me and say's this winter suck's i quit ha ha


----------



## DJC

Brucester1;1188689 said:


> too quiet .hopefully things pick up this sitting on the comp.all day is driving my wife nuts .i got to find a hobby !! the guy that drives my other plow truck calls me and say's this winter suck's i quit ha ha


I know what you mean...My wife is always asking me don't you have something to do out in the shop!! I see now they are talking snow on Tuesday and then again on Friday/Saturday. I wish they could make up there minds.


----------



## Brucester1

snow Tuesday would be great .seems like must the snow go's around us or way south [like tenn'ga 's.c]


----------



## fordboy

I am hearing less than an inch here in midlan for tuesday have not heard anything for friday saturday yet.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hope the forecasters are wrong and we all get some pushable snow, I would like to do all my accounts not just the commercials for a change.....


----------



## fordboy

I would like to see plowable snow too. with my truck breaking I have only about 7 hours of plowing this season so far and let me tell ya that sucks.


----------



## fordboy

I also did hear that we are supose to get accumlating snow for friday-saturday now so lets hope.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1190721 said:


> I would like to see plowable snow too. with my truck breaking I have only about 7 hours of plowing this season so far and let me tell ya that sucks.





fordboy;1190724 said:


> I also did hear that we are supose to get accumlating snow for friday-saturday now so lets hope.


Yes sir Arron I heard the same thing,


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Snow blade for my ztr*

I just bought a snow blade off craigs list for $50.00 like new condition, I have a property (the church I attend) that has about 700 ft of sidewalks, now that the township put in new sidewalks we have to maintain them. I'll try and post pic's and videos of the fabrication and the final product in working condition.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I know exactly how you guys are feeling. A starter went out on the truck. A whopping 468.00 tow/patrs/repair bill. Ouch.Anyone interested in a good used truck.Lol


----------



## 1982_F350

So my internet has been up/down for along time. So haven't been able to get on, and now my college classes start back up today. since I have been gone I have gotten my plow to angle by replacing crossover relief valve. I also custom fabed a bumper to finish off my lift because factory bumper wouldn't fit. I still need to get some diamond plate to cover it(OCH thats alot of $). I agree with everyone this winter sucks. Had one person complain that I plowed with not enough snow (3 inches at my house). So its been a rough season so fair on the wallet. well good luck to all you guys.


----------



## skidooer

the top starter bolt fell out at some point yesterday on my 01' dodge diesel,that was fun.WTF


----------



## Brucester1

i would love to plow all my accounts and not just salting s


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1190628 said:


> Hope the forecasters are wrong and we all get some pushable snow, I would like to do all my accounts not just the commercials for a change.....


I think you will get your wishfor wed morning Joe, Thats if your trigger is around 3 inches.....You guys will get a little bit more because of the lake. Winds should be out of the East..


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1191792 said:


> I think you will get your wishfor wed morning Joe, Thats if your trigger is around 3 inches.....You guys will get a little bit more because of the lake. Winds should be out of the East..


We can only hope.


----------



## DJC

HEStufrthnnails;1190782 said:


> I know exactly how you guys are feeling. A starter went out on the truck. A whopping 468.00 tow/parts/repair bill. Ouch.Anyone interested in a good used truck.Lol


Thought you may want to keep this website. I don't know if you ever buy anything from a eBay store but I have had nothing but good luck when it comes to starters from this co. They have been great to me and If I order one I will have it within 2-3 days. They are by far the cheapest, that's for Ford anyways.

http://stores.ebay.com/DB-Electrical-Starters-Alternators


----------



## DJC

Are we still all doing Lunch on Thursday??? I'm ready!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

I thought they changed it to Friday I'll have to go back a page & check


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yeah the 14th @ 12:00 Buffalo Wild Wings in MT. Pleasant


----------



## skidooer

DJ Contracting;1191831 said:


> Yeah the 14th @ 12:00 Buffalo Wild Wings in MT. Pleasant


yup were still on for lunch at noon


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1191831 said:


> Yeah the 14th @ 12:00 Buffalo Wild Wings in MT. Pleasant


I guess you are correct and will see you guys there..


----------



## skidooer

looks like were gonna have some work Wed. morning


----------



## Brucester1

over 1 inch on the ground and coming down hard LET IT SNOW


----------



## gagesllc

Its snowing pretty good hear im allittle bumed out i have to work friday but hey thats alright got to make money some how lol lets just hope it keeps this snow up


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Snowing hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's been snowing hard here in Bay City since about 6:30 PM we have about 2.5 inches on the ground now, looking at the radar it looks to be coming off the bay yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. :redbounce


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We've got about an inch of wet snow.It's letting up a little here for now. I broke my first spring (return) on my plow. I'm going out to replace it,whats the best way to start? In the V straight or scoop?


----------



## DJ Contracting

I don't think it should matter the position...just cut the plz one off and install the new one adjust it so that you can slide a business card through the coils


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey thanks DJ


----------



## DJ Contracting

Sure thing


----------



## fordboy

goin to bed to get ready to get up.lol


----------



## Brucester1

back out at 1 [round 2]let it snow let it snow LET IT SNOW


----------



## DJC

We got around 2 1/2 to 3" so I guess I best get a little sleep and hit the road @3:00


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yup going out @ 2:00 AM


----------



## Brucester1

can't sleep so out i go .clear sky's out right now .


----------



## DJ Contracting

Time to go.... good luck everybody


----------



## x.system

I went out about 6pm, it let up enuff that I got all my commercial stuff done, hit a few vacant residentials to finish up at midnight. Then I fixed another contractors boss plow at 1am. I just have to do my residentials in a few hours. About time we got enuff snow so I could plow everything this time. Got 2 more residentials as well. $5 add once a week has payed of great so far.

I was going to get some pics of my new wings in action but forgot the camera.


----------



## Brucester1

i wish i had wings last night on that straight blade ' after plowing with a v I'm spoiled .plowed all my lots .'8 hrs both trucks .every thing went well 'my work called so now off to pour a wall.


----------



## gagesllc

I started at 2:00 and went untill 8:30 and everything went great except a driver didn't show so I had to cover his lots but still a nice snow to plow payup


----------



## Brucester1

it'd be nice to do this all over again fri or Saturday


----------



## DJC

Brucester1;1194051 said:


> it'd be nice to do this all over again fri or Saturday


9and10 news this morning was saying 6-8 inches through Sunday morning. All day snow event on Saturday!!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1194658 said:


> 9and10 news this morning was saying 6-8 inches through Sunday morning. All day snow event on Saturday!!!!


Apparently I missed something here 8-10 where?

This last storm was good, and I'll take more.

Are we all still on for tomorrow @ B-W's @ noon?


----------



## skidooer

the meet up depends on the weather,but yes its still on.


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1194915 said:


> the meet up depends on the weather,but yes its still on.


OK well I'm still in if it's not snowing.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1193044 said:


> Hey thanks DJ


Did you get that spring replaced?


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1194930 said:


> OK well I'm still in if it's not snowing.


me too :waving:


----------



## DJ Contracting

OK so how are we going to know who's who when we get there...the last time just DJC and I were the only ones that showed up, we just looked at each other until he got up and asked if I was from plowsite...it was kind of awkward to say the least lol, but we still had a good time talking about the ones that didn't show up j/k -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

everybody wear pink,LMAO when you come in you will see the bar too your right, there is a seperated room to the west side of the building lets meet in that room to start.
just a idea anyone can chime in.


----------



## skidooer

stacking some snow after i pulled it up with the truck payup

(



)


----------



## Brucester1

PINK we'll at-least know who you are. is this place right on mission st [bus 127] I'll have on a tan jacket .gray beard


----------



## skidooer

was joking on the pink, here is the location (http://maps.google.com/maps?client=...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CCUQnwIwAQ)


----------



## Brucester1

thanks for the info don't go to mt pleasant to often .the kid go's there on weekend 's[cmu] and it's not to get smart


----------



## DJC

I will see you guys there at noon and I have no idea what jacket or sweatshirt I will have on but I will find you guys!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'll be the one wearing a thong and a smile.....lol see you all there I'll probably be the only Mexican so you should be able to tell who I am. -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ Contracting;1194931 said:


> Did you get that spring replaced?


Hey made it backfrom Indiana. Yes I did. Thanks.It was a quick fix and go. It did have to be retracted all the way into the V position.Thats of course the shortest position for the spring.Things ya learn at midnight in the snow.Lol


----------



## skidooer

who's still coming?


----------



## DJC

skidooer;1196401 said:


> who's still coming?


I will be there, wearing a CMU sweatshirt


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'll be there


----------



## fordboy

8 miles away and I cant make it, darn gps on the work trucks.


----------



## skidooer

Do you need directions? Call me 989-620-0749


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1196550 said:


> 8 miles away and I cant make it, darn gps on the work trucks.


Tell them you got lost lol


----------



## DJC

Nice to meet you guys today!! I had a good time and we have to do it again....


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yes sir I had a good time also, it's always good to put a face with a screen name. -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

nice to meet yall also, maybe we can double the head count next time.lol


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1196550 said:


> 8 miles away and I cant make it, darn gps on the work trucks.


well you'll have to make it next time it was nice to put faces with names


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hey guys I got the ztr plow done I need to do some tweaking but it plow better than I thought it would. I plowed out the front parking area at my house, it is approximately 40x12, it took me 5 min. all straight blabe. There was about three inches from the last storm plus what the county plow pushed in there. I'll take a video on Saturday at one of neighbors house that hasn't been touched.


----------



## skidooer

Just starting to snow here.


----------



## Brucester1

time to play in the snow .over an inch


----------



## DJ Contracting

Two inch's on the ground and maybe another hour of snow left time to go to work...I love weekend snowfalls, it makes my life so much easier.


----------



## skidooer

Still snowing pretty hard here.


----------



## Brucester1

just got back an hour ago .every thing got plowed n salted .i to like a weekend snow just the banks and tire store had to be done before 8 .got up at 5 and called my son and the guy that drives my other truck .the kid is at C M U and my driver never answers the phone i seen the guy next door was up so he drove for me .he was more then happy too .thats the only thing i don't like about weekends


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi guys. Sorry I missed ya's today. Started plowing at 5 am and finished at 8:30 this evening. We got about 4 maybe 5 " all together. Windy to. WOW! Got to go back out by morning and check the account in Big Rapids.Maybe I can join you guys next time.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Ahhh another good snowfall and they are calling for more Monday night...bring it.


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1198686 said:


> Ahhh another good snowfall and they are calling for more Monday night...bring it.


Yup, very productive day for me also. I even had time to plow 20 some extra driveways for a friend of mine. I didn't apply any salt today, going to take care of the snow drifts in the morning and then salt.


----------



## Brucester1

DJC;1198701 said:


> Yup, very productive day for me also. I even had time to plow 20 some extra driveways for a friend of mine. I didn't apply any salt today, going to take care of the snow drifts in the morning and then salt.


you can't bet that can you payup


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Glad to here you guys had a good day to. Teach me guys. How do you guys keep from spilling onto sidewalks/curbs ? I have a Boss 8'2". no wings and I,ve tried just about everything and still when doing parking areas with raised walkways,I'm spilling onto clean sidewalks. Not good!!!


----------



## fordboy

Boss wings


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Then I've got to get a set ! Are the pro wingss any good ? They are a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1198867 said:


> Glad to here you guys had a good day to. Teach me guys. How do you guys keep from spilling onto sidewalks/curbs ? I have a Boss 8'2". no wings and I,ve tried just about everything and still when doing parking areas with raised walkways,I'm spilling onto clean sidewalks. Not good!!!


get there before the side walks are done ? sometimes i have the same thing happen . fortunately the guy that dose the side walks cleans a foot past the curbs but still something i should work on


----------



## DJC

HEStufrthnnails;1199008 said:


> Then I've got to get a set ! Are the pro wingss any good ? They are a whole lot cheaper.


Thats all I use is pro wings and they work just fine, one set is 2 years old and still pushing. I'll be damned if I pay $700.00 for a set of Boss wings!!!


----------



## fordboy

I have run both and though the prowings are good they dont compare to the bos wings. They are pricey but they will pay for them selves especially if you do large lots.


----------



## x.system

HEStufrthnnails;1198867 said:


> Glad to here you guys had a good day to. Teach me guys. How do you guys keep from spilling onto sidewalks/curbs ? I have a Boss 8'2". no wings and I,ve tried just about everything and still when doing parking areas with raised walkways,I'm spilling onto clean sidewalks. Not good!!!


Try taking a cut about 6' away from the curb first then make your close cut next to the curb. This is what I do next to buildings and I don't have a problem with spill over.


----------



## skidooer

plow a pass a little ways from the walk then come back and clean up just the little bit of snow thats left.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thanks for the advice guys.I really appreciate it. I'll try the advice. I've been plowing the one lot 4 winters now and have 2 new appartment buildings with this situation,so thought I'd better check with some other guys doing the same thing. The only thing that surely worked was back dragging walkway then push,but when it's 150yds of sidewalk that just doesn't cut it.Lol


----------



## fordboy

based om expierence in the apartment complexes the boss wings would be money well spent. I know its hard to choke down at first but they are well worth the money.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I think I'll go for the Boss wings. maybe at tax time.I know what you mean about faster for clearing lots.They would be great! Hoping to find some used ones on here,but who isn't right ?


----------



## fordboy

yea good luck with the used ones, but I think you will love them when you get them.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Hey gang I'm in the market for a poly VXT boss 8'2". I'm just looking for the going price of them and anywhere you recommend in the South Central Michigan area!

Thanks!
Ian


----------



## fordboy

theres a new in this past november vxt on detroits craigslist for 4200 if you are interested.


----------



## Brucester1

any body getting anything besides rain ? and thanks for the help AARON


----------



## x.system

1/4" ice here so far, big storm the weather man says, wrong again! Starting to think I should have went all seasonal with a 2" trigger this year with all the 1" storms we've had lol. I bet I get calls for salt tomorrow.


----------



## IC-Smoke

Thanks fordboy! Looking to buy new though. Im still torn between poly or steel.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Wow, I feel like I'm in a different world over here.4+"s here and still snowing. If I can put my 2 cents in ? Go with the steel. Especial if you plan on doing any back dragging. I've had problems with gravel,dirt , debrit,etc.( on the poly) getting forced between the mouldboard and cutting edges and causing them to vibrate loose all the time. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Brucester1

going out to salt .have fun and be safe


----------



## DJ Contracting

Good luck and be safe...I too am going out to salt.


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1201807 said:


> Good luck and be safe...I too am going out to salt.


Dj are you salting in Saginaw? How much snow did we get over there?


----------



## fordboy

we plowed in midland, aginaw is border line.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Anybody do anything in bay city?


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1201630 said:


> 1/4" ice here so far, big storm the weather man says, wrong again! Starting to think I should have went all seasonal with a 2" trigger this year with all the 1" storms we've had lol. I bet I get calls for salt tomorrow.


do you need a nice BOSS spreader ?Thumbs Up


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1201811 said:


> Dj are you salting in Saginaw? How much snow did we get over there?


Saginaw got about an inch.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1201907 said:


> do you need a nice BOSS spreader ?Thumbs Up


Plowed in Bay City also, to much snow for just salt...in my opinion.


----------



## Brucester1

all my lots to the north had 1/8 inch of ice so i had them all salted by 730 8 o'clock then at 930 it snowed over an inch so i ended going back to plow and do side walks .kind of backwards but they cleaned up nice .and the lots to the south got nothing .and if any of you guys are in the market for a BOSS 1100 salt spreader i'm selling mine .


----------



## fordboy

how much you want for the spreader I will pass it around and let some people know.


----------



## Brucester1

comes with everything mount wiring controller.4 yrs old this is the 2nd season used ..its too big for what i do .i never fill it more then half way at a time .1100 is my bottom dollar


----------



## DJ Contracting

*New videos*

Took a couple of videos today


----------



## gagesllc

we got about 7 inches in harrison i got two plows in monday night and two in on tuesday morning loved every inch of it payup


----------



## Brucester1

gagesllc;1203692 said:


> we got about 7 inches in harrison i got two plows in monday night and two in on tuesday morning loved every inch of it payup


I'm jealous :crying:


----------



## DJ Contracting

We got about an inch and a half plus drizzle/freezing rain, I got to plow just about all the accounts and then salted last night...all and all January has been good. -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats about what we ended up with to. 6" to 8" varying between Big Rapids and Evart. Are we going to get this next storm ? I know it's supposed to be really cold. I like that kind of snow a lot better.


----------



## fordboy

if you are reffering to thursday I hear a dusting to nothing over here by me, well at last check anyways.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

yep,Thats what I was referring. I caught the 6 o' clock news .They are 1-3 here,but we know how that can change.


----------



## Brucester1

around here they saying 70%chance of snow less then an inch .


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Toooooo quiet out there*

Well it's been quiet in Central Michigan, I got the truck, plow, and salter all cleaned, re-did the ztr plow where it mounts to the ztr mount. I guess I'll score some points with the wife and clean the house today.


----------



## Brucester1

i tried to help out and clean up .got up before the wife got yelled at so i went to go see mom at the home .now i think i'll go and find something to do in the garage 'the wife's niece just died of cancer yesterday .she was 37 .so she's a little more [email protected]#$%%^&


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry to here of your loss.We'll keep ya's in our prayers.


----------



## Brucester1

hestufrthnnails;1205130 said:


> sorry to here of your loss.we'll keep ya's in our prayers.


 thanh you '''''''''''


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1204988 said:


> i tried to help out and clean up .got up before the wife got yelled at so i went to go see mom at the home .now i think i'll go and find something to do in the garage 'the wife's niece just died of cancer yesterday .she was 37 .so she's a little more [email protected]#$%%^&


Sorry to here of your loss also -Joe-


----------



## Brucester1

thanks you guys


----------



## skidooer

sorry for your loss bruce...............


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1206308 said:


> sorry for your loss bruce...............


thanks again 6 months ago they gave her 6 to 8 weeks to live .i just hope I'm that strong and got things right when it's my time


----------



## snowblowertruck

Barryton, Mi here. But I don't get on here very often anymore.


----------



## Brucester1

snowblowertruck;1207857 said:


> Barryton, Mi here. But I don't get on here very often anymore.


welcome 'come spring neither do we :waving:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey neighbor.Barryton's not to far away.


----------



## ZachXSmith

How much snow did Saginaw get?


----------



## DJ Contracting

About an inch between Friday & Saturday.


----------



## fordboy

Yea not alot but the salt isnt even touching it in these temps.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1210516 said:


> Yea not alot but the salt isnt even touching it in these temps.


Yeah there were alot of people looking at me funny because I was scraping that little bit of snow, but I knew the salt would only create slush. My lots looked good, and with todays temp the brine should kick in.


----------



## Brucester1

Joe do you use much brine ?i was thinking of getting in to slowly


----------



## skidooer

i didn't know that anyone else used brine on this thread?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1210569 said:


> Joe do you use much brine ?i was thinking of getting in to slowly


Bruce...no I was referencing to the white residue that the salt leaves behind as brine, I maybe wrong as to what it actually is.


----------



## skidooer

Nope ur rite Joe it is brine,I was just thinking liquid brine.


----------



## DJ Contracting

It's been a good weekend for me, I love all these 1" snowfalls over the weekend....but I'm running out of salt


----------



## DJ Contracting

snowblowertruck;1207857 said:


> Barryton, Mi here. But I don't get on here very often anymore.


Welcome to the Central Michigan thread. -Joe-


----------



## skidooer

I hear ya on the 1" snows,I am making more liquid today.


----------



## Brucester1

*salt*



skidooer;1210679 said:


> I hear ya on the 1" snows,I am making more liquid today.


how about later on this year you show me the ups and downs on liquids vs salt ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1210698 said:


> how about later on this year you show me the ups and downs on liquids vs salt ?


I agree I would like to learn how to make the liquid and a sprayer also.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1210700 said:


> I agree I would like to learn how to make the liquid and a sprayer also.


i guess your never to old to go back to school 'Thumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I'm with you Joe on the scraping.Less slush,less to get packed and frozen down,and it just makes the salt that much more effective.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey FordBoy or any of you guys,Would you or anyone you know have a RT3 mount for a 94-01 Dodge 2500 for sale ?


----------



## Brucester1

a salting we will go .it's slick out there be careful you guy's


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Anyone interested in another truck? It's a good one. I'm considering selling one of my plow trucks.


----------



## Brucester1

did any of you get today? i got to salt all my comm accts .I'm starting to run low on salt myself .maybe i'll just finish the year up with bagged ?


----------



## fordboy

we plowed everything in midland from the snow we got yesterday. I question it but was told to plow so hey I will take his money.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I did all of mine now to do invoices $$$$$$$$


----------



## Brucester1

was nothing for me to plow this morning just shovel walks and salt .the further east i went the more snow they got' that bank in Elsie i plow i'm thinking maybe next year i'll drop it just to long of a drive just for that lot .was doing store fronts there but the owners decided just to let them go .the place is turning into a ghost town since the factory shut down


----------



## x.system

Wake UP, there's 6" of snow on the ground..............oh wait...thats been there for a month. 

Bruce, I bought that snow ex I was telling you about. He was getting ready to put it on CL so I bought it. I'll throw some pics up tomorrow some time.


----------



## goinggreen

HEStufrthnnails;1212221 said:


> Anyone interested in another truck? It's a good one. I'm considering selling one of my plow trucks.


Please pm me with all the info and some pics looking for a 4x4 truck with plow for the right price


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1215356 said:


> Wake UP, there's 6" of snow on the ground..............oh wait...thats been there for a month.
> 
> Bruce, I bought that snow ex I was telling you about. He was getting ready to put it on CL so I bought it. I'll throw some pics up tomorrow some time.


thanks Jim is it the 575 or 1075 ?


----------



## x.system

Brucester1;1215434 said:


> thanks Jim is it the 575 or 1075 ?


Its the 575 with the digital controller with blast.


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1215708 said:


> Its the 575 with the digital controller with blast.


u going to be around the shop this afternoon ?maybe i'll stop in and check it out .the day care kids are going to take a nap then the wife can have a little quite time for a change


----------



## x.system

I'll be out there tomorrow afternoon, going to paint one of my back blades. Watching some auctions today.


----------



## Brucester1

OK maybe 2marow I'll stop by after work[early afternoon ]


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Here's some pictures of the truck I had mentioned. It's a 93' GMC. It has a 6.5 diesel,217,500 for mileage. Running good. Has a 4L80 for the transmission that has been rebuilt last winter. A 241 transfer,with 3:42 gearing. Front recently rebuilt,new starter.Just a good truck and is in good shape for the year. Looking to maybe replace with a medium duty truck,or a loader. I have a couple bigger lots ,so the bigger equipment would be a blessing.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I thought we could post the pics,but I guess not. HELP!!!! Lol I could FB them.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1216004 said:


> I thought we could post the pics,but I guess not. HELP!!!! Lol I could FB them.


i'd help you if i could .my wife dose mineThumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

*Truck pics*









































I hope this works guys.Here goes.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Got 2 give my wife all the credit too Brucster.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1216302 said:


> Got 2 give my wife all the credit too Brucster.


yes they can be a blessing Thumbs Up.nice truck too .and just got the call to plow n salt my Grade Ledge lots so off i go :waving:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thanks,and just getting back myself from plowing in Big Rapids. All that thawed hard pack off the truck lot..


----------



## goinggreen

HEStufrthnnails;1216002 said:


> Here's some pictures of the truck I had mentioned. It's a 93' GMC. It has a 6.5 diesel,217,500 for mileage. Running good. Has a 4L80 for the transmission that has been rebuilt last winter. A 241 transfer,with 3:42 gearing. Front recently rebuilt,new starter.Just a good truck and is in good shape for the year. Looking to maybe replace with a medium duty truck,or a loader. I have a couple bigger lots ,so the bigger equipment would be a blessing.


not sure if this is what you are looking for i have a 1998 dodge ram 2500 trailer package power everything heated mirrors reg cab 8 ft bed 2 wd i got stuck in the gravel pit today but got my self out owned this truck since july need a 4x4 and plow. let me know if this is sometime you are interested in


----------



## DJ Contracting

Looks like it's going to be a busy weekend......again I love weekend snowfalls, be safe out there guys -Joe-


----------



## fordboy

hestufrthnails, how much you need out of the truck?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

goinggreen;1216647 said:


> not sure if this is what you are looking for i have a 1998 dodge ram 2500 trailer package power everything heated mirrors reg cab 8 ft bed 2 wd i got stuck in the gravel pit today but got my self out owned this truck since july need a 4x4 and plow. let me know if this is sometime you are interested in


Hey goinggreen.As much as I'm a Dodge fan I'll have to pass . I'm hoping to go to a meium duty,6500-8500 series. Hopefuly a used municipal road truck. These usually are low mileage and have a pretty decent maintenance done on them. I think I have found one thats why I'm turning loose of this GMC. This truck is ready to plow! In fact I just come in from plowing and salting today. There are a couple of things I'd recommend doing. I need to put a trans cooler and 2 new trans lines on ( Also I'd like a trans temp guage installed.). And the two rear tires have approx 2000 miles on them. The front two are o.k., but I want to replace them too. I wasn't planning on selling the plow or spreader. This plow ,I plow wih daily,but it needs some work. It's got tweaked so I go through passenger side cutting edges at about twice the rate as the drivers side.(?) I've also had the A-frame on the plow rebuilt. Now I just need to replace the main pin. Also the cutting edges are 2 weeks old. But if someone buying the truck wanted the whole rig,I'd let it all go for $6500.00.O.B.O. Let me know what you think.If thats fair. I've not listed anywhere else yet. I thought I'd let my local friends have first dibs.LolThumbs Up


----------



## skidooer

no snow yet here


----------



## 1982_F350

Just started snowing here. Going to bed to wake up early. Be safe all


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We have about a heavy dusting right now over here.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Here I go again on my own.....going down the only road I've ever known. Good luck out there guys be blessed and stay safe.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I'm right out there with ya DJ. You do the same. About 4.5" in B.R.


----------



## DJ Contracting

About 4.5 here also


----------



## Brucester1

we got over 3 .4 in spots now this is how it should be .


----------



## x.system

Finely got to give the wings a good workout this morning.


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1219050 said:


> Finely got to give the wings a good workout this morning.


can you make wings for a BOSS ?D J's looking for some .those wing look great .i


----------



## x.system

Thanks Bruce. What kind of wing does he want? fixed or a swing back like mine? You try that salter yet?

I hit a deer about 5:30 this morning after my first account, deer was running full bore across a field trying to get ahead of me, I slowed down enuff but still cought it with the front of my blade and shot it right back out the direction it was coming from. I saw it get up out of the ditch and just stand there.


----------



## fordboy

how much damage did you do to your equiment?


----------



## Brucester1

Jim I'm not sure on the wings just know he's got a BOSS and looking for wings .he gets on here alot .or you can p m him .i haven't had no time to mess with the spreader yet went to a funeral yesterday got back home and plowed till 8 maybe today


----------



## x.system

fordboy;1219842 said:


> how much damage did you do to your equiment?


0 damage, I didn't even feel the deer hit the blade and I was braced for impact. It was a pretty small deer, probably a year or two old.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

You made those wings ? They really look nice.I would be interested in the swingbacks too.


----------



## x.system

HEStufrthnnails;1220687 said:


> You made those wings ? They really look nice.I would be interested in the swingbacks too.


Build thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106086

I originally didn't plan to make any more but have changed my mind. I'm going to build jigs for quick assembly and I am going to change them up just a little bit. They will be available next season.


----------



## daliam32

Nice to see some cm boys on here


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Where ya from daliam 32?


----------



## skidooer

a little video ( sorry for the blurry portions) from Saturday

(



)


----------



## 1982_F350

*Bad day*

So I was really excited to see that fluffy snow the other day. Got to plow everyone. I was on my way to my last drive to plow and I caught a pothole with the truck. Plow raised up and it chain slapped. I thought my mount was built to take it *( guess not :realmad* I broke one support arm from the truck and bent my mount. Truck is out of commision and they are calling for this huge storm tuesday into wednesday. Just my luck..... Off to buy some metal and welding supplies in the morning. Hope everyone else had a good, safe time

Lucky I have backup truck, but i will miss my power everything on the meyer. That getting out to angle the snowbear is a real PITA!!!! So hope truck gets done


----------



## x.system

1982_F350;1221533 said:


> So I was really excited to see that fluffy snow the other day. Got to plow everyone. I was on my way to my last drive to plow and I caught a pothole with the truck. Plow raised up and it chain slapped. I thought my mount was built to take it *( guess not :realmad* I broke one support arm from the truck and bent my mount. Truck is out of commision and they are calling for this huge storm tuesday into wednesday. Just my luck..... Off to buy some metal and welding supplies in the morning. Hope everyone else had a good, safe time


Well, at least you have a little time to get it fixed. I know how you feel, I had a tranny go out the night before the first storm, had to pull the tranny at midnight on a Sat. night. I found a guy who could rebuild it Sunday morning and we were installing it as the snow was flying. I was taking phone calls for plowing the next morning and the truck was still on the lift. By the time we were done we had at least 4 to 5" on the ground. Pulled out of the shop and went plowing.


----------



## Brucester1

skidooer;1221279 said:


> a little video ( sorry for the blurry portions) from Saturday
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> )


nice video ,how wide is that ?


----------



## JimRoss

Another guy in Harrison.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi JimRoss. Sorry to here 1982. It must be those few warm days we had,because I went over a bridge/culvert the other day .And it was like I drove of the bridge there was a large dip in the road. I even went back to see if I left any parts behind .


----------



## skidooer

Brucester1;1221586 said:


> nice video ,how wide is that ?


It is a 16' Ebling rear plow with hydro wings


----------



## DJ Contracting

*More snow coming bring !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11*

BRING IT. I'm set with salt and all repairs are done now just the waiting part. For those of you that watch WNEM News 5...did anybody see (Mike Cameron's/Jerry Lewis) snow prediction for Tuesday...2" -14". how's that for covering your a$$ , he's such a ******. When I watched the weather this morning he (M. Cameron/Jerry Lewis) had 2"-14" then 2"-8" then went back to 2"-14", I wonder what he'll have for the 12:00 weather?


----------



## fordboy

he said 9" on the 12 oclock. If anyone needs help pm me a number as I may baavailable on this storm since the guy I am plowin for hasnt paid I may not be plowin. let me know and if he suddenly stumbles on to some money I will update


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1222251 said:


> he said 9" on the 12 oclock. If anyone needs help pm me a number as I may baavailable on this storm since the guy I am plowin for hasnt paid I may not be plowin. let me know and if he suddenly stumbles on to some money I will update


sorry to hear that .i just fund out that the places i do in Grand Ledge pay's every 45 days not 30 wish you was closer .just called a back up guy .just picked up 3 drives and a church .Thumbs Up


----------



## fordboy

I suspect I will get paid its just when?


----------



## DJ Contracting

I may need you this next storm to keep the drive isles open at the restaurant


----------



## fordboy

ok i wll give ya a call, I just got a text that my money has arrived.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1222415 said:


> ok i wll give ya a call, I just got a text that my money has arrived.


Always good to get paid. I'll keep in touch with you however you maybe busy in Midland tho.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Fordboy give me a call if you want to work and get paid lol.989.213.3688 I would put you on 1 site right on bay road.


----------



## fordboy

Let me see where things go when I meet with him and see how much I get if its all or a partial and I will get back to you all.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1222415 said:


> ok i wll give ya a call, I just got a text that my money has arrived.


payup:waving:Thumbs Up ...


----------



## daliam32

HEStufrthnnails;1221139 said:


> Where ya from daliam 32?


About 20 minutes south of mount pleasent


----------



## skidooer

daliam32;1223097 said:


> About 20 minutes south of mount pleasent


Alma area????


----------



## fordboy

ZachXSmith;1222470 said:


> Fordboy give me a call if you want to work and get paid lol.989.213.3688 I would put you on 1 site right on bay road.


I will give you a call tommorrow and we can talk and seee what you can do for me. and dj if nothin else right now its lookin like I may be able to help you out unless things improve if he ever answers my call.


----------



## daliam32

Riverdale which is 10 min. east of alma


----------



## daliam32

skidooer;1223200 said:


> Alma area????


Where are you located?


----------



## x.system

Anyone close by have a wiring harness and controller for a unimount, 95 chevy?


----------



## skidooer

Carson city.


----------



## 1982_F350

Looks like things are starting to look up. Truck is almost ready. Today remade my supports. they are only bolted in place right now with a few tack welds. But if had to use it I could tomorrow. Plan to finish welds tomorrow. Let the snow fly. payup


----------



## Brucester1

good luck everyone may we all be blessed with a safe and profitable snow event [i think i have every thing ready]


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I've got to go get new cutting edges today for my 9'2".Thats exciting. They sure clean nice with new edges! Thank you. And you too Brucester,and all of you guys I hope the same.


----------



## fordboy

lets just hope all goes good on the snow and no breakdowns.


----------



## 1982_F350

Truck is still down . Had to plow this morning with other truck that doesn't have power angle. Real PITA


----------



## x.system

I see alot of guys moving equipment around today, hope we get a good amount. Found the parts to get the second truck finished up today. If anyone needs backup let me know, I don't have much work for this truck.


----------



## ZachXSmith

fordboy;1224012 said:


> lets just hope all goes good on the snow and no breakdowns.


Waiting for phone call.


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1224150 said:


> I see alot of guys moving equipment around today, hope we get a good amount. Found the parts to get the second truck finished up today. If anyone needs backup let me know, I don't have much work for this truck.


Jim i will give you a call if the phone keeps ring ,i parked the truck out front yesterday so i guess advertising works even with just a truck out front Thumbs Up


----------



## fordboy

ZachXSmith;1224173 said:


> Waiting for phone call.


left ya a voice mail give me a call and we can go over the situation in more detail


----------



## x.system

Brucester1;1224319 said:


> Jim i will give you a call if the phone keeps ring ,i parked the truck out front yesterday so i guess advertising works even with just a truck out front Thumbs Up


Cool, I just went and had a bunch of yard signs made up and put them out at a few of my accounts with high traffic. I got a couple calls for driveways so far. Hopefully this wind doesn't take them all down lol.


----------



## Brucester1

all the north and south roads are drifting shut .your signs may be there in the morning or maybe you'll find them come spring how much snow they saying we going to get ?changing it a lot though out the day .o and i had some ppl pay in advance


----------



## x.system

Brucester1;1224562 said:


> all the north and south roads are drifting shut .your signs may be there in the morning or maybe you'll find them come spring how much snow they saying we going to get ?changing it a lot though out the day .o and i had some ppl pay in advance


We've got drifting on both east/west and north/south roads now, weather center says 8 to 12 and 10 to 16 further south. I've got winds coming out of the north right now but its changing every hour. The snow is blowing up lol. We're in the blizzard warning area. I could do without this wind. I predict some heavy drifting in open areas. I saw some 3 foot drifts an hour ago on 21 half way across the westbound lane.


----------



## Brucester1

the same on 27 .here in town the roads are clear just windy


----------



## fordboy

yea all the roads are drifted over by me, but i live in the boonies.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'm heading out to battle the storm be safe out there. -Joe-


----------



## fordboy

300 feet from home and couldnt tell where the road was off the edge I go this sucks!


----------



## DJ Contracting

My driver didn't even make out of his driveway I went to pull him out & I got stuck 1 hr. Later were out plowing.


----------



## fordboy

They just closed all the saginaw county goverment offices for the first time since 1976 due to weather. Gonna be a long day I will try to get in touch with those of you I spoke to about helping out yesterday. that is if I ever get out of this damn ditch.


----------



## daliam32

Wow thats alota snow, we've got alot of drifts aleast 3' deep here by alma, actually had turn around on a back road,little afraid of the F-250 not making it back out!


----------



## x.system

I have to travel about 7 miles to get to my main area I plow, the highway had 5' drifts blocking the westbound lane so it was basically a 1 lane highway. I was driving in the east bound lane going west for a couple miles with white out conditions, it was great!

I started at 4:30 am, should have went out at 2 but I did all my accounts twice, some of them got done three times. Had to plow to get to some of my accounts, got stuck twice, first time I got into soft ground, second time was Bruce's fault! Got done at 7pm and still have 5 drives to do that I can't get to until the county trucks get out on the back roads.

My signs payed off great, I bet I got 15 calls today and only lost one drive, their neighbor came over and plowed it and they were kind enough to call and let me know not to waste a trip. I had $100 into signs that brought in about $600/$700. Also had a few calls on my new add in the yellow pages, I'm the first on the list, first lady said she called the first on the list and was going to go down the line until she got someone.


----------



## Brucester1

o it was my fault was it? o k maybe .just got in i to got stuck by Pewamo .almost called you Jim .well off to bed


----------



## x.system

Thought I was done for the night but went back out for 4 hours. Headed to the shop at 6 so I'll give you a call sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Clean up time....do a quick check and clean if needed at all the commercials.


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1226335 said:


> Thought I was done for the night but went back out for 4 hours. Headed to the shop at 6 so I'll give you a call sometime tomorrow morning.


o K thanks Jim ,sorry i got you stuck :laughing:headed to the

ledges to salt .when i get time I'll post some pic;s of my nightmare;: 'then got harassed about having to be polled out by a chevy :crying:


----------



## 1982_F350

Don't worry brucester. I had to pull out 2 chevy plow trucks, 2 chevy cars, and a chevy blazer with my ford. Sorry no pictures of all the messes I got myself in.... But i hate to admit it my ford plow mount broke again and I am finishing it up with a chevy


----------



## Brucester1

i don't know how but i,v been plowing for the last 12 hr?just getting in .Jim give me a call when you think your going to be around your shop .i just remembered i left my 2nd plow in Grand Ledge .


----------



## x.system

Brucester1;1227591 said:


> i don't know how but i,v been plowing for the last 12 hr?just getting in .Jim give me a call when you think your going to be around your shop .i just remembered i left my 2nd plow in Grand Ledge .


I sure am glad you didn't call today lol, I just got in about a half hour ago. After about 9am the phone was ringing non stop. Told everyone that called it was $50 minimum, the longer the drive the more it goes up. I'm downloading pics of the one we did last night for $200. I swung by there today and got a couple pics.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'll be posting pic's and two videos tomorrow.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

So how much snow did you guys have ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Lots and lots of snow, I measured once and read 8" @ about 7 am Wednesday.


----------



## x.system

They said we were going to get 8 to 12 but with the wind most of my stuff had 12 to 36 with the drifting. Everything I did today was 10 to 24.

We did this one last night, I forgot I had my camera with me otherwise I would have took a few last night. It was so cold the snow was crunching but I was getting great traction.

You can see the house waaaayyyyyyy back there. Home owner called and said they already had a guy out there but he got stuck so they needed someone to finish it. The other guy left his truck and went home. This one started out at $50 since I didn't know how long or how bad it was drifted.










First straight away that was sorta done.










First turn, we made a parking/ turn around area to put the stuck truck in once we got it out.










Heres where the fun started, 3 to 4 foot drifts, truck was stuck on the left edge of the driveway, right in the way. One of us worked on moving snow out of the way while I was making the parking area and cleaning up the first straight away. The guy before was plowing the field instead of the driveway. I think he was trying to stay on the edge of the drifts but the ground was wet and soft. Once we got to where we could see the stuck truck I called the home owner and said price was going way up but never gave an exact price. I should have charged another $100 for pita factor. Down by that telephone pole it was at least a 5 ft drift right before we had to make another turn to go up to the house. It was as high as the roof on my truck.


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1210700 said:


> I agree I would like to learn how to make the liquid and a sprayer also.


I'll sell u my 350 gallon liquid setup. Comment with everything u need to spray for 1250.00


----------



## skidooer

ZachXSmith;1228093 said:


> I'll sell u my 350 gallon liquid setup. Comment with everything u need to spray for 1250.00


what kind of system do you have? and some pics would be nice.....


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Pics and video*

Here they are.


----------



## Brucester1

Spent 2 hours cleaning up this drive. Drifts were 5 foot at least...got stuck! 1st time plowing this drive this year. had to be pulled out by a Chevy. that was the worst part


----------



## Brucester1

Special thanx to Jim at Xsystem for straightening my sub-frame. If any of you need any fabricating look up Jim.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1227744 said:


> So how much snow did you guys have ?


anywhere between 8 to 11 inch's


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats about what we had too. I know what you mean about the drifting.3-4 ft high in places. One drive. It usually is the worst for drifting.Well it didn't disappoint. I got up in off ten and thanks to GOD I was able to get side ways and work my way up to the house. Normal 1/2 hr job soon became 2 hr job. Lol
I hope evrybody had a good run,with no breakdowns.


----------



## fordboy

Brucester1;1228964 said:


> Special thanx to Jim at Xsystem for straightening my sub-frame. If any of you need any fabricating look up Jim.


what you break bruce? Also how oyu liike that v plow after this storm? Makes a huge difference dont it?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Well we did good and only had a snow blower go down but that's repaired now and ready for the next snowfall.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hey Bruce looks like your styling with all those sun glasses on your dash...I'd like to see you with the white ones on lol.


----------



## 1982_F350

I had a rough time with this storm. Started day out by almost taken out a mailbox , Then snow got on my belt and caused it to lose power steering 3 different times. Had to pull 2 cars out of a main rd to be able to get to plowing area. Then I was able to plow 3 places and after the 3rd realized my weld broke on my a-frame to support. On way home to weld it, got truck stuck in road. got myself out with snowblower and got truck fixed. From there I went and got one drive done and went to next and they had 4 foot drifts. That is where I broke my plow support 2 different times and went and switched trucks. It was a rough storm for me.


----------



## Brucester1

Twisted the sub-frame on the F150. Those sunglasses aren't mine my granddaughters. LOL! going out to take them out right now. The V worked most excellent! I am gonna change the plug on the F250 cause when you go through big drifts it comes unplugged.[3 times] .getting that V was the best investment I've done 'no more straight blades .and going to replace the f150 with a F250 [wife's idea .I'm not going to com-plain]


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry to here you had such a rough time there guys. Thats the way that first storm back in December went for me.Did you get the a frame welded up 1982 and the frame straightened back out Brucester. It cost me an altenater(sp? Lol) on the GMC and a blower relay on my Dodge. But it really was a good storm for me. Did you buy FordBoy's V-plow?


----------



## Brucester1

yes i got the V from Arron [Ford Boy ]and the sub frame fixed .all in all things went good,just got every thing washed up and put away .time for a nap .


----------



## 1982_F350

I tried to weld the frame back in place but it broke again. So today I am putting a new peice of steel in place of that. Alot thicker peice then before


----------



## x.system

Got another 3 hours of plowing in today, pushing piles back. Bruce, that mount good to go? Weren't you wearing those white shades when you came to the shop the other day? LOL


----------



## DJ Contracting

x.system;1230750 said:


> Got another 3 hours of plowing in today, pushing piles back. Bruce, that mount good to go? Weren't you wearing those white shades when you came to the shop the other day? LOL


LOL I love it, I think he had them during our lunch meet a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Brucester1

actually they're pink .i didn't think you guy's seen me .the mount is good to go .they saying 2 -4 inchs this afternoon


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Pink glasses. ummm!!!? Please post pics .Lol There only calling for an inch up here.


----------



## Brucester1

yep they.er pink but not mine ,I'll post some picks later ,going to Ionia for Chinese,Jim you live out that way you missing any dogs ? i don't know how we'll get 2-4 it's melting as soon as it hits the ground


----------



## x.system

I'm in Muir but plow in Ionia. I'm pretty sure they serve cat in Ionia, they are easier to get large quantities of around here.


----------



## Brucester1

just got back .not bad food you ever eat there Jim ?it's on 66 south of 21.looks like a salt ing in the A M


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats scary! I mean dog/cat!!! I like chinese too.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Looks like I'll be out plowing tonight we have about an 1 1/2 on the ground now & still falling.


----------



## 1982_F350

We have like 2" last time I checked. Will get to plow some people tommarow it looks like. payup


----------



## Brucester1

got to plow and salt some of my lots got a inch of snow .they called n i plowed .the customer is always right .time for a nap'got to work at the Redi mix plant to day


----------



## fordboy

Hey bruce you dont do or know of anyone that does concrete on the side by chance do ya?


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1232194 said:


> Hey bruce you dont do or know of anyone that does concrete on the side by chance do ya?


yes one of the guys that plowes for me does 989 593 4004 Jerry or luke 989 640 3133


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1232194 said:


> Hey bruce you dont do or know of anyone that does concrete on the side by chance do ya?


What are you looking for Aaron, how big of job?


----------



## fordboy

gonna build ashop so probably a 30x40 or 24x30 pad to build on. You know someone? I have done my own in the past but my buddy who helped me moved to alpena.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1233504 said:


> gonna build ashop so probably a 30x40 or 24x30 pad to build on. You know someone? I have done my own in the past but my buddy who helped me moved to alpena.


when the time comes i can help you put it down [if it;s on a week end ]but as far as finishing your on your own


----------



## fordboy

Quiet on here today, i everyone sleepin or what.


----------



## Brucester1

out paying bills and waiting by the mail box .5 out of the 10 commercial lots i plow pay every 45 days.running low on funds .that and getting fat eating the wife's home made bread Mmmm


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

nope just out checking lots and stuff. That wind blew what little snow fell all against the curbs and in those tight little parking areas.


----------



## fordboy

See thats one good thing about not being obligated to anyone right now, I dont need to worry about runnin around and checking that stuff. Of course it doesnt pay as well but then again when your not gettin paid what your owed it really dont matter anyways.lol So whens our next signifacant snow fall gonna be guys?


----------



## fordboy

Oh and if anyone needs one I am selling one of my mini led light bars. Also my plow is kinda for sale I want to get a 9.2 preferably an xt if anyone is lookin.


----------



## x.system

fordboy;1235359 said:


> See thats one good thing about not being obligated to anyone right now, I dont need to worry about runnin around and checking that stuff. Of course it doesnt pay as well but then again when your not gettin paid what your owed it really dont matter anyways.lol So whens our next signifacant snow fall gonna be guys?


I predict Jan 2012.

I'll be buying used plows,salters, and back blades after the season is over.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Aaron are you near any Beacon & Bridge stores ? What kind of lightbar? And Is the plow in pretty good shape ?


----------



## fordboy

I get by some beacon and bridge stores regularly probably a few times a week, why? Its a sho me mini led I can try to send you a text I have had a ton of inquires on it over in the for sale section but joe contacted me first and I need to call him today on it. The plow is in good shape had no issues this year with it. Poly 8.2 has original cutting edges as I bought it from a homeowner who never took the feet off of it. Hand held controller.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Is this the Boss plow for 3k you told me about ? I am interested, if it is. Only thing is, I'm working on another deal for a bigger truck. If this deal goes through I'll have to replace a plow.(V-plow),if not then I'll be looking for a backblade instead. So I'll keep checking in with you . Thanks,Brad


----------



## fordboy

Yea I gave ya that price for the plow and controller only no truck side stuff. Of coarse I need to find me a replacement plow as I mentioned being the time of year it is but I have a couple in mind.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Ok. Thats always fun .Shopping for another plow. I don't know if you were interested in new,but at the Boss dealer in Scottville,he offered a new VXT,8.2 for $5000.oo. That was just the plow side though. That was tempting ,but I know what mama would say to me,so I didn't even ask.


----------



## fordboy

yea cant afford new at the moment, I pmed you back on the b&b's also


----------



## x.system

Anyone else hate the billing part of plowing? I did all my billing Monday that included the big storm, sent them all out Tuesday morning. Wednesday afternoon I get a call from a ladies husband, she does the billing for the Church/school I took over this season. He wants to know why I sent a bill and says I'm not authorized to be sending them a bill and to halt all plowing. Now, I have no clue who this person is other than the husband of the woman who does the billing so I get off the phone with him, call my contact and let him know whats going on. My contact says I will find out whats going on and call you back. Today I get the call, my contact has went and inspected my work, says it looks great and keep it up. He goes on to say that the other guy that called had no grounds to even call me, and don't worry, the bill will be paid and to continue plowing. He went on to say if I get any more calls like this to ignore them, the only person I have to deal with is my contact and or the pastor if he needs anything special done. 

I think this guy was just on a power trip or something, I was real close to telling him off but I am glad I didn't. Every time I'm there plowing the pastor is usually right there to **** chat or move his truck. He asked if I could push piles back so I did that for him and included that on the bill. 

My contact was also telling me he used to plow this lot before he got out of the business so he knows exactly what it takes, my prices are right in line and its done just how he used to do it so its nice to know someone there knows what it actually takes to keep up on a lot like this.


----------



## fordboy

I sold the light but still have the plow, I also am goin to be sellin one of my superduty's if anyone knows any one lookin for a truck. Also have the mount and harness off of the 02 forsale if anyone needs it.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Geez it's quiet out here today...well I just finished replacing both front and rear breaks with rotors on my 99 truck at a cost of $231.00, I'm sooo glad I know how to do my own repairs  tomorrow I'll be replacing the scraper blade on my Boss plow.


----------



## fordboy

I am thinkin its time to wash mine and put it in the barn.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Oh no Aaron we still have at least 4 push-able snow storms and salting before the season is over...but I'm an optimist lol.


----------



## Brucester1

i washed both trucks .plows ,salters just to invite the snow ,4push -able storms would be a blessing


----------



## fordboy

yea I would agree a couple left but I would be ok if it was done


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yep, I washed both trucks/plows and spreader out too. Say if anyone wants to sell you a sno-ex 1075 lid real cheap? Let me know,It's probably mine!! Lol. I lost it yesterday a.m. Aprox.6 ish on southbound 131,just south of Cadillac. Funny thing is I'm Super cautious about loosing that thing so I look quite often. Well, I knew roughly within the 2 mile disance I lost it.So I spun around,got back to M115 and then back on the southbound side ,probably 8 minutes time and I seen only 2 cars ,one was a ambulance or a box van ,another a car,but as you guessed it one snagged it. Probably not even knowing what it was.Lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

One more thing, I'm going to let the GMC and plow go for 5k O.B.. If anyone of you guys might be interested,lets talk ,I'd give you first dibs. But I'm going to list it on the sales forum page. It's one of those things ya hate to part with,it gets probably twice the fuel economy as my Dodge gassers, but one of the trucks has to go to free up some cash for a bigger truck.


----------



## fordboy

I guess everyone is out enjoying the nice weather. It looks like maybe monday we may get some wet stuff to push around.


----------



## DJC

Do any of your guys know of a good trailer dealer?? I'm looking for a 80"x20' open landscape trailer. I have looked on USA trailers website and also @ Becks. Anymore good leads for me.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'll check our two local dealers tomorrow what's your price range


----------



## Brucester1

can,t sleep .got to work driving mixer in the a m .frost laws on .35 m p h Woo Hoo makes for a long trip .our batch plant,s 12 miles to the nearest frost free road .going to be a long spring


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1244404 said:


> can,t sleep .got to work driving mixer in the a m .frost laws on .35 m p h Woo Hoo makes for a long trip .our batch plant,s 12 miles to the nearest frost free road .going to be a long spring


Thats cool,what company do you drive for Brucester? Maybe I'll see you on the road. I pass through the area on 127 once in awhile .I made a milk run the other day. The first in quite awhile for me since we've been pushing snow. Praise GOD,I found my spreader lid yesterday ! I can't believe I didn't see it on the 5 previous trips looking for it. Right along 131 ,left hand shoulder too. LolThumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey Aaron,I've got to change the pump motor on my plow today. Do you know which bolts are holding the motor in place ? Kind of confused .Theres two sets of bolts,two in back,two on the bottom.


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1244305 said:


> I'll check our two local dealers tomorrow what's your price range


I don't really want to go over 2 grand but if it's close then that's ok I guess.

I just have to be able to get both of my 72" ZTR's on it with a little bit of wiggle room on the sides.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1244433 said:


> Thats cool,what company do you drive for Brucester? Maybe I'll see you on the road. I pass through the area on 127 once in awhile .I made a milk run the other day. The first in quite awhile for me since we've been pushing snow. Praise GOD,I found my spreader lid yesterday ! I can't believe I didn't see it on the 5 previous trips looking for it. Right along 131 ,left hand shoulder too. LolThumbs Up


i drive for Millers redi mix the red and yellow trucks .we,ll be on 127 alot this spring they are redoing the over pass at I96and M100 .i,ll keep an eye out for you .i almost lost lid on my spreader just happen to look in the mirror and seen it fly ,i,m praying we don,t get much snow this coming weekend my son Trent is heading for boot camp Monday.he,ll be gone till June then he,s off to that big sand box .so i,d like to spend alot more time with him this weekend


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I'll be praying the same. And I'll be looking for the yellow/red trucks now.Lol Now M100? Wheres that ?


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1244527 said:


> I'll be praying the same. And I'll be looking for the yellow/red trucks now.Lol Now M100? Wheres that ?


thanks M100 runs north and south from Fowler to Charlot threw Grade Ledge[west side of Lansing ]its only like 50 miles long


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

O.k.Thats a part of the state I'm not familiar with.at least not on the secondary highways ,have been down to Charlotte and M50.


----------



## fordboy

ok whos ready fro the snow tomorrow? I heard 4-8 in some areas on the radio just a bit ago. personally I could do without it been workin 60+ hours a week at work for the last three weeks and really dont want to spend the time in my truck.


----------



## DJ Contracting

I'm ready as this is my only income thru the winter.


----------



## fordboy

I can understand that then. I will have to call see if the guy I powed for last storm is even gonna use me again. He said he would squeeze me in somewhere as he wants me to stay and plow next season for him. I guess we will see. Joe did you decide anyting on getting a vplow yet?


----------



## DJ Contracting

No not yet on the plow


----------



## DJ Contracting

The weather channel says 1-3 for Sunday and 5-8 on Monday Aaron I have your phone number handy lol.


----------



## DJC

Snow snow go away!!!!! I'm ready for spring


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1246411 said:


> Snow snow go away!!!!! I'm ready for spring


Nooo not yet Derick, hey I just seen that you responded about the trailer amount I'll check for you today if they are open.


----------



## smoore45

Hey guys, glad to see you have a good thread going here. I was wondering if anyone here is around the Saginaw area near Carolton(sp?). My buddies Dad lives there and he is looking for someone to clear his drive. Send me a PM if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## Brucester1

6 to 8 inches tomorrow ?i better get some u joints fixed then NOW got to work driving mixer yesterday .got 9 hrs in it was nice to work a full day


----------



## DJ Contracting

Better hurry Bruce, I was able to do a frt. & rear break job on my truck I also replace the scraper blade on my plow during the warm weather.


----------



## DJC

I think I'm going to buy this truck but what do you guys think since I have always owned Fords. It's a 2001 2500HD with a western ultramount on it. I know the owner and he takes care of his trucks that's for sure. He bought it with 20,000 miles on it and never put a plow on it because he has two others with plows. Truck came with factory plow package and towing package. There is hardly even a scratch on the body and the underneath has been coated. It has the 6.0L in it and seams to have good power..... I even hooked it up to my 20ft enclosed and it did a good job, Not like my 7.3 but just a little slow on take-off. Just turned 100 thousand miles..... He will sell it to me for $7800.00


----------



## fordboy

Looks good for the money I will sell ya one of my fords if you want to stick with ford. Of coarse not for 7800


----------



## Brucester1

just fixed the rear u joint on the f 250 got one going bad on the front but it will have to get done Monday morning .only plow in two wheel drive any way 'it should be ok i think .[i hope and PRAY] looks to be a nice truck .and not a bad price Derick .i to normally stick to FORDs


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hey Mr. Money (Derick) just buy the truck lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It sure looks like a nice truck . Maybe a bit high for me on the price though. I picked a 01 Dodge, with plow for 6k a year ago with 97k on it. I'm like you guys in we are all getting things ready .Just put a new (elec) pump motor in the 8.2 Boss.Boy what a difference.That thing is fast now. Always wondered why the other plow that is 10 years old , and bigger could run circles around it. I keep going, that lil'plow will be brand new. Lol God bless you guys.Be safe out there.


----------



## DJC

Well, I'm going to but it since I have it backed in my garage.LOL Now all I have to do is find a nice V for the front. I have always used strait blades and one 8-10 blizzard but If I'm going to by a chevy then I might as well change with a different plow also.


----------



## fordboy

I got a vee I will sell ya all ya gotta do Is find the truck mount


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1247056 said:


> I got a vee I will sell ya all ya gotta do Is find the truck mount


there you go Derick anew pick up [FORD makes TRUCKS]and a new BOSS V


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Now yer talkin.Boss all the way.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1247270 said:


> Now yer talkin.Boss all the way.


and they,er made in MiThumbs Up


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yes a yooper makes them. How are you this morning Brucester?


----------



## DJC

Brucester1;1247127 said:


> there you go Derick anew pick up [FORD makes TRUCKS]and a new BOSS V


I know I know, I will try just about anything once. I have to find a western V because the truck already has the mount and handheld stick in the cab. if it had not been for that a Boss would have gone on the front. I'm not going to sink a lot of money into a different setup.


----------



## Brucester1

doing great .going to the supermarket with the wife then taking the kid out to lunch before he leaves for basic ,


----------



## Brucester1

DJC;1247302 said:


> I know I know, I will try just about anything once. I have to find a western V because the truck already has the mount and handheld stick in the cab. if it had not been for that a Boss would have gone on the front. I'm not going to sink a lot of money into a different setup.


once you use a V you,ll hate to use a straight blade .we got 3 " of snow and still coming down hard payuppayup i think i,ll get out at 11 or 12 and start pushing


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We've got about an inch at last check around 5.


----------



## fordboy

I would say we have atleast that also.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Working on 3" here as of 7:15pm


----------



## ZachXSmith

3 inchs in Otisville, mi


----------



## fordboy

alot of blowing out here again also


----------



## DJ Contracting

So I haven't had a chance to watch the weather when is it supposed to let up?


----------



## fordboy

Tomorrow afternoon I believe is suppose to be when it's done


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1248125 said:


> Tomorrow afternoon I believe is suppose to be when it's done


Really? I was hoping about 6am but what can I do about it lol


----------



## Brucester1

im going out at 3 now time for a nap


----------



## DJC

We have a good 5-6 inches here now and it's 10:30pm. Guess I will watch the news and hop in the truck. Looks like a long boring night for me!!! I really do need to hire another guy so I can get up with the roosters. Have a good night guys and be safe out there!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

You too Derick.


----------



## Brucester1

be safe you guy my the LORD be with us


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats my hope too. LORD be with us. We have 8-10" and blowing like crazy.Looks like another hour or so of snow.


----------



## fordboy

well were pretty much all wraped up now its time to go to the day job. Hopefully this will be last big one for the year and we can get on with spring.


----------



## Brucester1

well i hope all went well for you all yesterday .i had a u joint go bad in one truck at the end of the day. had a guy quit, got a call 1st thing this morning that the last job he did was not so good. gotta go clean that up now.


----------



## ZachXSmith

I had a selinoid go bad and I happen to have a extra one in one of my other trucks, took 35 minutes in the dark, cold weather with a stupid adjustable wrench. Broke 2 deflectors off the snow dogg plows too.


----------



## fordboy

I had a good event could have made more money but that's always the case it seems like


----------



## DJ Contracting

I had a belt tensioner seize pulley up on one truck it took out the belt and overheated the truck, I had to run out to Saginaw and fix it in the parking lot lost 1.5 hrs. out of my res. route. I have a video to post later after I figure out how to shorten it I have alot of dead air time in between shots of me plowing.

Thanks Aaron (Fordboy) for offering to help and the phone call later in the evening to make sure I was all set.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I thank GOD it went well. Sure was busy there for a while,but thats when wer making a living. Right? I had just replaced a motor on the one plow and had just got all the bugs worked out of it as the snow was falling. Then I switched trucks with a guy thats working with me,and I never heard from him afterward so either it worked good for him,or maybe he quit.Lol Maybe I'd better call him. You got me thinking Brucester.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*New video*

OK I was able to shorten the video, I called it Sunrise plowing video


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Djc*

Hey Derick the one trailer place quoted $2650.00 plus tax for the size trailer you are looking for, sounds pricey tho.


----------



## Brucester1

just got in it was a long day .the phonewas ringing all day. alot of places in the sticks are just getting plowed out,my brothers lives in this 15 acre woods and his drive go,s all the way threw it .i got to the end of the woods [10 feet from the road ]and got suck . then the next job i went to i backed over the mail box .i told the owner this and he told me they needed a new one any way ?just be fore that someone was telling me that a county truck hit Thur mail box and i said I've never done that .


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1249967 said:


> Hey Derick the one trailer place quoted $2650.00 plus tax for the size trailer you are looking for, sounds pricey tho.


That's about right for around here though. I have found a Co down in Union City that makes trailers and he has a 82"wide x 20' long with brake away brakes and beaver tail for $2095.00
I guess I'm going to have to take a road trip!! I would like to buy in this area but when they can't come within $500 it's there loss I guess.

Thanks again for looking I really appreciate it.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1250393 said:


> just got in it was a long day .the phonewas ringing all day. alot of places in the sticks are just getting plowed out,my brothers lives in this 15 acre woods and his drive go,s all the way threw it .i got to the end of the woods [10 feet from the road ]and got suck . then the next job i went to i backed over the mail box .i told the owner this and he told me they needed a new one any way ?just be fore that someone was telling me that a county truck hit Thur mail box and i said I've never done that .


That is hilarious ! Lol :laughing:


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1251382 said:


> That is hilarious ! Lol :laughing:


i know as soon as i said i never hit a mail box i new i jinxed myself :crying:my brother called me today and said he was surprised i get myself out .then i told him i payed a kid $15 to pull me out ,o well after 15 or so years its going to happen sometime .so did every thing go ok for you? im hearing maybe a big storm coming this Monday ?


----------



## Brucester1

my son just text ed me .he just got to fort benniog GA for basic training keep in your prayer if you will .


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yep,Had a really good go of it this last storm. Got my one plow going just in time and evrything just went good. That reminded me of a few years back when I backed into a 6x6 at our church and broke it! Ouch, the bad thing is that it was a support for the carport. ya know such grace was given me that day. my pastor didn't even get upset,he just razzed me about for awhile.
and we'll keep Trent in our prayers. If you would ? Keep my Dad in prayer. I got the call from my brother who said he's not doing well. He's been battling cancer for sometime now.Thanks,that would mean alot.


----------



## Brucester1

will do Brade . i lost my dad to cancer when i was just a kid .there was 10 kids out of 11 at home yet when he pasted . wasn,t a good time .had to grow up fast . we just got an inch and a half of snow in less then an hour .going back to bed for a hour or to then out to plow or may be i,ll just go plow every thing now myself ?thanks Bruce


----------



## Brucester1

well i got to plow most every thing today ,just to the north of us they got a dusting ,we go t a inch and a half .now every ones at home is sick ,me too


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1252685 said:


> well i got to plow most every thing today ,just to the north of us they got a dusting ,we go t a inch and a half .now every ones at home is sick ,me too


 Well we didn't get only a dusting like you said.So I did my billing all up and just relaxing a little.It's been a busy week.It took me till tuesday to get evrything cleaned up. Then I made a trip to Indiana.Got back yesterday early afternoon. Sorry to here evry1's sick. My daughter's been sick too.Well talk to ya's later.GOD bless.


----------



## Brucester1

you guys getting much snow ?we got a little more then an inch still coming down .a nice Sunday morning plow then rain on Monday


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1254666 said:


> you guys getting much snow ?we got a little more then an inch still coming down .a nice Sunday morning plow then rain on Monday


Same here Bruce light and fluffy snow, I just updated my Twitter and my Facebook status


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We've got about 2" of fluff rightnow and still falling.Looks according to radar maybe couple more hours to go before it quits. Headed out to the south to check a gas station,then like you said .Early Sunday a.m. plowing.Ya feeling better Brucester?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

One more before heading out. Do you guys know who it was on plowsite that was making there own wings?


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1254723 said:


> One more before heading out. Do you guys know who it was on plowsite that was making there own wings?


doing better thank you Thumbs Up and it is x system [Jim]that makes the wings .and he dosegood work to .


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1254673 said:


> Same here Bruce light and fluffy snow, I just updated my Twitter and my Facebook status


we,ll have to ck it out .i dont do the face book thing but the wife dose .i,m j ust learning how to use this thing


----------



## DJ Contracting

Oh I hear you Bruce I'm really trying to use the social networks out there to build the business. I got out of the trucking business going on four years now & really need my summer businesses to make up for the lack of trucking income.


----------



## fordboy

So how did it go for everyone, due to it being a Sunday push I did not have to plow anything. Kinda nice though since I am still workin 7 days a week.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey Aaron,It went good. Sunday is my busy day do to the 2 churches to be plowed.,but I just have to touch a few parking areas up at two accounts and I have 3 drives to hit yet then were done.For now .Till tonight?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Went good for me all res. are done & 3 comm. Left to do.


----------



## Brucester1

went good here too .was kind of goofy around here ,1 lot would have 2 inches and the 1 across the street had none ?still got to plow and salt .down to 8 bags of salt and maybe 100# of bulk left


----------



## DJ Contracting

Ok so I checked out weatherbug on my phone & they are calling for wintery mix tonight until 4:00 am then changing to mainly snow for a possible 2-3" tomorrow morning...I don't know if I should do the last three commercial accounts, or check the weather at 4am.


----------



## x.system

Salted everything Sat morning, that kept most of the stuff clear. Went out at midnight and hit everything. I was done by 7am but my back blade started acting up at 5am when I needed it the most. We also had hit and miss spots. Headed to the shop to fix the back blade and paint a drag car chassis just in case we get more tomorrow.


----------



## fordboy

If anyone may need help give me a call as of right now i have nothing to plow if we get snow. Otherwise good luck and enjoy all money you all are making.


----------



## DJC

Well, this storm was a joke because we did not even get a drop of rain or a flake of snow.


----------



## Brucester1

Well I got to salt everything this morning and I'm out of side walk salt and no more bagged salt. Maybe 100# of bulk. Time to send out February's bills and I think I got another U joint going bad. I think I only have 2 that haven't been replaced this year. A lot of them were original U joints. I guess that's not bad considering its a 99.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We didn't get a drop either.Brucester,Do you have bulk salt brought in my gravel train or smaller amounts ?Reason why I ask is when I checked into bulk the man said they wouldn,t deliver for less than 50 ton. So if anyone wants go together next season ,I would or if someone knew someone who delivers less quantity it would be a great help. Thanks,Brad


----------



## fordboy

They should deliver less or look around and see if you can find someone local to pick it up for you for a cost


----------



## DJ Contracting

I get 5 ton delivered for $530.00 but its local.


----------



## Brucester1

i get my bulk salt 5 tons at a time from a landscaping company 9 miles away .something like $85 aton delivered ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1256775 said:


> i get my bulk salt 5 tons at a time from a landscaping company 9 miles away .something like $85 aton delivered ?


That's a good price.


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1256780 said:


> That's a good price.


yeah they got something like 75 plowing accounts so the more they buy the better price they get and they got this grain elevator they keep it at . in the summer they pour out of us so i know them well /is their any snow in this next week?


----------



## ZachXSmith

I'm paying 60 a ton


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1257162 said:


> I'm paying 60 a ton


Well I only go thru about 5 ton, you probably go thru alot more


----------



## ZachXSmith

About 165 ton this year.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Isn't Otisville over in the thumb? That would be a bit of a distance,But I may have to check with Brucester and see if they would mind ordering maybe an extra 10 ton for me.


----------



## ZachXSmith

I'm just east of birch run, about 15 minutes from I75. I wouldn't consider that the thumb.


----------



## fordboy

So you must be close to belsey birchrun rd area? I just transferred out of that area what's the company name on the trucks?


----------



## ZachXSmith

Smith linestriping and sealcoating. I have 3 yellow trucks with black lettering, and a red, and black truck with no lettering. All Chevys with snow dogg plows.


----------



## fordboy

Sure I have seen them worked down there since 2001 for the most part until first of febuary I transfered up to our midland office and cover clare and surrounding areas.


----------



## ZachXSmith

I do midland kmart.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Next year you need to work for me, well keep yea busy and pay u on time.


----------



## fordboy

maybe I will give you a call again, bell landscaping has treated me good since I quit over at opes but being I came on on mid season and chad had all routes all ready in place its hard to work me on the 2 inch snowfalls and be fair to give his guys there hours they deserve. I will give you a call or even if you want a little help the remainder of the year let me know.


----------



## ZachXSmith

When did u give me a call? This year was tough for us to plan, almost all of my contracts did not sign until November 15th. If I remember right I called u back and u had already signed with someone else.


----------



## ZachXSmith

If you wanna finish off the year with me, sounds good. Call me today and we will work out a price.
989-213-3688


----------



## fordboy

we spoke early fall then you called me right after I agreed to work for opes, unfortunatly you did not call me sooner. Then we spoke the night before the storm feb 2nd but chad kept me busy through the whole storm so I was not able to get back to you.


----------



## fordboy

I try to call ya later today.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Was opes the one who got caught stealing plows?


----------



## fordboy

yep, his employee was.


----------



## ZachXSmith

that's Bad for buisness... stealing plows and not paying subs.


----------



## fordboy

I am sure he is goin to pay me I have all of his mowers in my possesion.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1257636 said:


> Isn't Otisville over in the thumb? That would be a bit of a distance,But I may have to check with Brucester and see if they would mind ordering maybe an extra 10 ton for me.


good morning every one :waving:just got up .as far as the salt goes he get's a shipment in this month .if you 'd like i can call him and ask for a price on 10 ton of bulk .you'd have to pick it up ,right off M21 on N. business 27. pm me and let me know if you are interested


----------



## skidooer

What's the weather looking like this weekend,I've heard accumulation too mixed drizzle and snow with no accumulation.


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1257761 said:


> What's the weather looking like this weekend,I've heard accumulation too mixed drizzle and snow with no accumulation.


Yup you got it lol, after this last week of being WRONG the forecasters are not saying much.


----------



## fordboy

I heard snow changing to rain by afternoon for friday I believe


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

ZachXSmith;1257660 said:


> I'm just east of birch run, about 15 minutes from I75. I wouldn't consider that the thumb.


OK.I don't know where I was thinking.Lol But thats not that far away.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1257751 said:


> good morning every one :waving:just got up .as far as the salt goes he get's a shipment in this month .if you 'd like i can call him and ask for a price on 10 ton of bulk .you'd have to pick it up ,right off M21 on N. business 27. pm me and let me know if you are interested


Aw,That would be great,but right now I'd have to run down with just an pick up and easy dumper and it probably wouldn't be cost effective for me,but I'm looking at a 4900 dump.maybe as soon as this weekend.Thank you,please keep me in mind though next order.ok? Brad


----------



## Brucester1

just let me know on the salt i,m thinking on getting mine in April or May while i have the money looks like its going to be slow at the redi mix plant again this year o well the LORD always bless,s


----------



## x.system

Brucester1;1258183 said:


> just let me know on the salt i,m thinking on getting mine in April or May while i have the money looks like its going to be slow at the redi mix plant again this year o well the LORD always bless,s


Bruce, you want to do some pickup and deliveries for me, let me know. I gotta make a run Friday to GR to pick up a load of trailers.


----------



## Brucester1

x.system;1258486 said:


> Bruce, you want to do some pickup and deliveries for me, let me know. I gotta make a run Friday to GR to pick up a load of trailers.


[.d be happy to let me see if i got to work at millers or not


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1258183 said:


> just let me know on the salt i,m thinking on getting mine in April or May while i have the money looks like its going to be slow at the redi mix plant again this year o well the LORD always bless,s


Will let ya know. Hey seen one of the yellow/red mixers today and I called on the CB thinking it might be you.Lol. But they must not have CB's in them. And your definitely right.HE always provides.


----------



## Brucester1

no C B.s or phones aloud .Agro Culture Liquid Fertilizer in st johns is looking for 2 drivers .got to have hazmat end. a friend of mine works there a matter of fact it was his mail box i backed over last storm.after 5 years there they send your hole family to Hawaii for a week and they pay for everything and its a great place to work .iv been driving mixer for 20 years and have no interest in driving anything bigger


----------



## DJ Contracting

So like is it time to get the lawn equipment ready..........


----------



## skidooer

I've been working on lawn equipment for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## DJ Contracting

skidooer;1259027 said:


> I've been working on lawn equipment for the last 2 weeks.


Yeah I need to get started


----------



## ZachXSmith

Full salt run from midland, bay city, to saginaw. The farther south i went the more snow we had.


----------



## DJ Contracting

How much in Saginaw?


----------



## Brucester1

salted 4 places used up all my salt had to break down and get bagged salt just in case ,what snow we did get thawed then refroze making the lots a mess


----------



## ZachXSmith

We only had about 1/2 inch in Saginaw. Bay city and midland were just ice.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We had about 3" of heavy wet snow over here.5" in Cadillac,what a mess. I hope evry1 had a good day too.


----------



## fordboy

So we have anymore snow comin?


----------



## fordboy

I would like to add I have been paid in full for all plowing I have done this year. woohoo!


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1261914 said:


> I would like to add I have been paid in full for all plowing I have done this year. woohoo!


GOOD DEAL ThumbsThumbs Up i got two places that are dragging their feet , it seems like the more money they got the longer it takes for them to pay


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1261914 said:


> I would like to add I have been paid in full for all plowing I have done this year. woohoo!


Good deal Aaron


----------



## ZachXSmith

fordboy;1261914 said:


> I would like to add I have been paid in full for all plowing I have done this year. woohoo!


I wish, im still waiting on januarys payments. I cant wait tell im all paid up, thats gonna be a nice feeling.


----------



## glynch95

I'm in Midland, but only plow my private road. Here;s a pic of the rig.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hi guys I'm in Ann Arbor until Saturday, did we get any snow up there? Ann Arbor received about an inch & a half.


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1264947 said:


> Hi guys I'm in Ann Arbor until Saturday, did we get any snow up there? Ann Arbor received about an inch & a half.


Dusting.... maybe a half inch.


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1264948 said:


> Dusting.... maybe a half inch.


Thanks Zach


----------



## skidooer

end of winter gathering fells?????? would like to hear some stories. LOL


----------



## DJ Contracting

Set a time & place....


----------



## ZachXSmith

Let's go to buffalo wild wings in Saginaw. Let's plan for Monday.


----------



## skidooer

I'm out for monday I have a meeting to order all my plants for the year, but if it works well for the rest of you go for it.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Let me know where and when I'd like to meet up with ya's.


----------



## Brucester1

can,t make it Monday have to work .maybe next time


----------



## fordboy

I'm still workin seven days so I am out.


----------



## Brucester1

Aaron on that 
V the last couple snows we had i noticed the right wing would move back a little when pushing snow .it became more and more obvious the last storm .is there a valve i can adjust to fix this or is it maybe the cylinder needs rebuilt ? thanks Bruce


----------



## fordboy

Any fluid seepage around the cylinder packing nut?


----------



## DJ Contracting

So who is in for Monday?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Wheres everyone meeting? And when?


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1266283 said:


> Any fluid seepage around the cylinder packing nut?


no none at all


----------



## DJ Contracting

Zachsmith wanted to meet @ BW's in Saginaw but I haven't heard anything else.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Anytime is great for me, I was waiting on someone to chime in with a date, time. How about Wednesday at 1pm


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1266594 said:


> Anytime is great for me, I was waiting on someone to chime in with a date, time. How about Wednesday at 1pm


I'm good with that


----------



## DJ Contracting

*DANG IT I got stuck*

Well after i walked the dogs I notice that one of the driveways hadn't been plowed out and so the kid in me came out, well as you can see I didn't make it. Now I was doing good until a car pulled out from a driveway and I had to stop my momentum and the rest is as they say is history. I had both my plowing buddies with me too. :laughing:


----------



## fordboy

Hey Joe I passed you on wilder today I am guessing you did recognize me as I was in the AT&T truck


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1267499 said:


> Hey Joe I passed you on wilder today I am guessing you did recognize me as I was in the AT&T truck


Nope didn't see you next time your in Bay City give me a call, you are allowed a lunch hour right.


----------



## fordboy

Might be in bay city tomorrow if do I will call ya usually I am up in rosebush, farwell, lake but work up ther is slow this week so been over in your neck of the woods


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1267574 said:


> Might be in bay city tomorrow if do I will call ya usually I am up in rosebush, farwell, lake but work up ther is slow this week so been over in your neck of the woods


Ok sounds good


----------



## fordboy

joe, goin to clare so probably wont be over your way today will try again another time.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1267701 said:


> joe, goin to clare so probably wont be over your way today will try again another time.


OK Aaron, get a hold of Derick DJC he is in the Clare area.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Anyone bringing there wife today?


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1267767 said:


> Anyone bringing there wife today?


How many people are coming I might be a little late I'm having my carpets cleaned today...as far as bring my wife I won't be she is working.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Sorry guys the carpet cleaning guy showed up later than I thought not going to ne able to make for lunch


----------



## fordboy

Quiet on here now the weathers nice.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1268865 said:


> Quiet on here now the weathers nice.


I hear you (no pun intended)


----------



## fordboy

Hey joe, I know a guy who has a 7'6 boss v plow for sale I know we had talked about one for your half ton so I thought I would let you know I think he wants 2800 for it.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

How was lunch the other day?


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1269336 said:


> Hey joe, I know a guy who has a 7'6 boss v plow for sale I know we had talked about one for your half ton so I thought I would let you know I think he wants 2800 for it.


I'll get a hold of you this week.


----------



## fordboy

Ok just let me know the 7'6 vee are not that common do I figured I would pass it along


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1269409 said:


> How was lunch the other day?


did anyone make it ?


----------



## fordboy

wow still quiet on here, whats everyone hearing for tonight I have heard everything from less than an inch to were gonna have another natural disaster just about.


----------



## DJ Contracting

News 5 doesn't have a clue, it's hard to call this one.


----------



## Brucester1

just started to rain here wont break my hart if that,s all we get.don't like ice .had to get a new yoke for the truck cleaned the tag off so i can read the number and cleaned the differential cover off and oil started running out the cover


----------



## DJ Contracting

Fordboy do you know if the guy with the v plow looking to sell it soon? I I'm not looking to buy right now.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

9 &10 news is calling for 4-7 " for us through tonight.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1270545 said:


> 9 &10 news is calling for 4-7 " for us through tonight.


I don't think much of it will stick.


----------



## DJ Contracting

The radar @ weather.com shows it's snowing right now....anybody see any snow out thier windows. Heres the ink for a few minutes ago.

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/48706?showanimation=yes&mapregion=us_mkg_closeradar_plus_usen


----------



## fordboy

Just started in midland


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1270564 said:


> Just started in midland


Is it a light snowfall?


----------



## fordboy

Not anymore


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

We've got just a covering on the ground now,but its melting. Roads are melting almost immediately.


----------



## Brucester1

just rain here looks like D J and Aaron are getting snow ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Brucester1;1270678 said:


> just rain here looks like D J and Aaron are getting snow ?


No snow here Bruce.


----------



## fordboy

Yea we got a little here hopefully it stays away I have had a enough of it for this year. But I never get what I want so I am sure we will get snow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1270693 said:


> Yea we got a little here hopefully it stays away I have had a enough of it for this year. But I never get what I want so I am sure we will get snow.


I hooked up the plow & spreader so we shouldn't get any snow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Now it's snowing outside my window.


----------



## fordboy

I put the plow on too in hopes it would stop not any luck so far, damn it!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Starting to stick here.


----------



## fordboy

Yea here too I use too get excited but this year I just can't seem to, oh well I guess I will go to bed, I'm off to plow for my fourth contractor this year tonight funny how word travels.


----------



## Brucester1

getting warmer here was 32 now 34


----------



## fordboy

Oh I wish that was the case here.


----------



## skidooer

we have about 2 inches


----------



## growitmowitlawn

we have just under an inch of heavy wet slush in Big Rapids....i was hoping to miss out tonight on the fun with my broken leg but I guess I will drive left footed.


----------



## 1982_F350

I to had to put plow back on truck. Its sleeting out right now and looks like i will have to plow in morning... aint it funny during beginning of winter we were on here praying for snow, now we are saying "DAMN IT!!! another storm" Well good luck everyone and be safe


----------



## fordboy

Let the fun begin!


----------



## Brucester1

slush and freezing rain .the lights are flickering on and off


----------



## fordboy

we got too much here for my needs, hows everyone else doing?


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1271165 said:


> we got too much here for my needs, hows everyone else doing?[/QUOTE
> 
> We did good here but, my blade kept tripping today.


----------



## Brucester1

salted 2 places and plowed 1 all the snow was north and east of here .going to plow the slush off a lot in the A M .then its off to get my yearly D O T physical woo hoo!


----------



## DJ Contracting

We got four inches thru the night & about an inch during the day so I'll be out early tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1982_F350

Well I plow only dirt pretty much (one paved drive, rest dirt). So today sucked. Was picking up everything and making a mess. One place had a pond of water in drive. This was very hard snow to push for me. Looks like may have to go back out again tomorrow morning and do it all over again from wind and more snow. I hate snows after warm weather.... But at least nothing broke


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi evry1. Just finished up.Lol WOW, a long 2 days. But Praise GOD for safety and no brake downs. Sure has gotten cold. 7 degrees out.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1271862 said:


> Hi evry1. Just finished up.Lol WOW, a long 2 days. But Praise GOD for safety and no brake downs. Sure has gotten cold. 7 degrees out.


that's good to hear Brad ,all we gut was rain and ice the salt ate threw the ice then sat underneath it then we had to plow the ice up :crying:then all the sidewalks


----------



## fordboy

bruce, is your vee workin ok now or do we still need to look into that?


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1272017 said:


> bruce, is your vee workin ok now or do we still need to look into that?[/QUO didnt use it this last storm the differential cover was leaking bad-rusted out [they sent me the wrong cover on the f250 ]so i just used the straight blade only plowed 2 lots [slush ] i,ll have to do something soon if i dont do it now it wont get done


----------



## fordboy

Ok I van do some checkin on it if you need me too. I would guess it to be a valve in the pump is it full on the fluid? When have you last changed the fluid? I changed at the start of the season before I sold it to you.


----------



## Brucester1

i changed it before winter then check it when it started bleeding back ?


----------



## fordboy

ok and if I remeber you siad it was the passenger wing moving back about a couple of inches when pushing? Does it move back on its own or do you need to power it back forward?


----------



## Brucester1

power it froward and yes its the passenger side


----------



## DJ Contracting

Does anybody know if I can buy a hand gun through my business


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Yep, tell them this is for the collections department. Lol. No I don't really know DJ.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Now that's funny


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Boy it's quiet here. Anyone get in any plowing today ?


----------



## Brucester1

rain rain rain .it did snowed Sunday and Monday to warm to stick .still not back to work yet full time , BONDING with the wife .that n i got bronchitis Woo Hoo


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry to here about the work situation and the bronchitis,but quality time with the wife is priceless. 
I did get to go out and plow slush on Sunday. Lol Ditto the woo Hoo.Headed down to Adrian here in a couple of hours with a load of moo juice. Other than that I've been licking the wounds of winter. Repairs and upgrades on the trucks.


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1276471 said:


> Sorry to here about the work situation and the bronchitis,but quality time with the wife is priceless.
> I did get to go out and plow slush on Sunday. Lol Ditto the woo Hoo.Headed down to Adrian here in a couple of hours with a load of moo juice. Other than that I've been licking the wounds of winter. Repairs and upgrades on the trucks.[/QUOTE/]
> isn't crazy how far they haul milk now a days ?!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Brucester1;1276610 said:


> HEStufrthnnails;1276471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to here about the work situation and the bronchitis,but quality time with the wife is priceless.
> I did get to go out and plow slush on Sunday. Lol Ditto the woo Hoo.Headed down to Adrian here in a couple of hours with a load of moo juice. Other than that I've been licking the wounds of winter. Repairs and upgrades on the trucks.[/QUOTE/]
> isn't crazy how far they haul milk now a days ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Brucester. I just made it home.The load wound up going to New Wilmington,Pa. Even further. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Brucester1

within a two two mile circle around home [ Fowler] there's 5 dairy farms .the smallest milk,s around 200 [organic] the big ones milk a little over 2000.one farm 5 miles out of town milks 3500 .i was surprised that
some of them ship it to Florida


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I know, thats a lot of cows and lots of milk. The last I knew we were headed for 1700. I'm not sure how many now. I've been out of the farm loop since driving. Say that wouldn't be Indian River hauling down to Florida would it ? They are out of florida. They haul oj up ,and milk back. Well I haven't been to Florida. I'm hoping that maybe I'll get a load headed for Hawaii, or maybe the Bahama's next winter.Lol


----------



## Brucester1

hope you make it to Hawaii with a load stop and pick me up


----------



## DJ Contracting

*AT&T Smart phone*

I'm in need of a smart phone (well my son is) for at&t service anybody have one for sale?


----------



## wseal

think we will see anything today?


----------



## Brucester1

got a inch n a half on the truck topper .on the roads it.s all slush


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Phone upgrade*

Well I just upgraded my HTC Hero android phone to the Samsung Epic, i love the big screen and the faster processor.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi guys. How about the weather ! South end of Cadillac got about 3" of snow last night and into the morning. I know what you mean about the hero. We bought the wife one and am very dissapointed in the reception. All the apps are cool but whats the sense in having the phone if you can ever communicate.Let me know how the samsung works out.ok. And Brucester, I've been seing a few of those red/yellow trucks out there. Those drivers are probably wondering who the fruit that is waving at them all the time but I figure one of these times it just might be you driving.Lol


----------



## DJ Contracting

The Hero worked good for me however I wanted to upgrade, so far I like the Epic.


----------



## Brucester1

1 of these days we,ll see you Brad,


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi evry1 .Hows it going ?


----------



## fordboy

going well here. gonna get everything put away this week as I just have not had time. I ended up picking up a rear plow over easter so hopefully that will make me some more money. take care.


----------



## fordboy

everyone still alive out there!


----------



## skidooer

barely............... lol


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Aaron,Did you buy the snowman from, Drott lawn ?


----------



## fordboy

Yes picked it up over Easter.


----------



## fordboy

it appears to be in goood shape and barely used. debating if I am going to keep it or just ressell it though.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It did really look to be in good shape and it could be a real money maker for you in use. Or in re-sell too .


----------



## fordboy

That's what I figured too. To good a deal to pass up.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Motor carrier*

Well we were pulled over this morning just down the road from our first account by the motor carrier. He let me go to our account & did his inspection in front of our customer's home (yeah it didn't look good), anyway we got off well in the inspection, just need a fire extinguisher, tri-angles, and a physical.


----------



## fordboy

Well you did ok on the inspection then, at least if you ask me. Did he write you any tickets fir the violations or let you off with a warning? How's everything else this year despite all the rain?


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1285965 said:


> Well you did ok on the inspection then, at least if you ask me. Did he write you any tickets fir the violations or let you off with a warning? How's everything else this year despite all the rain?


No tickets just warnings and he told me to make sure to fix my break away switch because he could have shut me down for the day until I got it fixed, outside of that we have been extremely busy. We just picked up another large lawn account and a small concrete job this week.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*New shoes (tires) for the truck*

Well I just got some new tires they are 265 75 R16's Wild country XTX Sports for 730.76. They have quite a bit of siping we'll see how they work for the up coming snow season. I'll post pictures some time this week.


----------



## goinggreen

This is how a great day turns bad. An 80 year old guy plowed into our front gate at work just as we were locking up. totaled his car and totaled and motorcycle of another employee. lets just say 2 feet to the right and i would have been toast.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Wow, that was close. What happened to cause him to loose control? Its good to here from you guys. A long time without being on here for me. Things going good ? Have you guys heard from Brucester at all?


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Timbrens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I installed rear timbrens in my 99 1/2 ton truck because the truck would sag when I had my 16' enclosed loaded trailer (lawn equipment) hooked up, anyway this week I noticed after our camping trip the the frame rails were broke in two (both sides) behind the timbrens. $400.00 later I asked the guy at the shop what would cause this, he said that the truck rode on the timbrens while the trailer was hooked up therefore the frame rails took all the shock from any and all bumps. Time to install over load springs. I have pictures of the first welds and I'll take some of the finished job.


----------



## DJC

Is this summer over with yet??? I am so sick of cutting grass it's not funny!!
Anyone know of a western ultramount for sale???? I'm looking for one, I would like to have at least a 8ft


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1299375 said:


> Is this summer over with yet??? I am so sick of cutting grass it's not funny!!
> Anyone know of a western ultramount for sale???? I'm looking for one, I would like to have at least a 8ft


I here you I'm ready to start getting winter equipment out, however people will think I'm crazy. :laughing:


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Broken fraim rails*

Well here are the pictures of the frame behind the rear timbrens. I only have two pictures of the welded frame I'll get the finished pictures soon.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey Guy's, Hows it going ? Maybe one of you might remember the name of one of our guys on this forum who paints and does mods on plows ? I cant believe that I forgot his name. Lol He posted some pics of his work and he did great work,but it's been a few days since I talked to him. I've got some work for him. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snownice

Anyone here from the Six Lakes area?


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1299746 said:


> Hey Guy's, Hows it going ? Maybe one of you might remember the name of one of our guys on this forum who paints and does mods on plows ? I cant believe that I forgot his name. Lol He posted some pics of his work and he did great work,but it's been a few days since I talked to him. I've got some work for him. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


X-SYSTEM Jim 517-930-6280


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thanks Brucester. Hows your son doing?


----------



## Brucester1

HEStufrthnnails;1300855 said:


> Thanks Brucester. Hows your son doing?


doing good so far ,getting deployed to Afghanistan in Oct .


----------



## coral

five corners here...........


----------



## RefinedPS

coral;1301077 said:


> five corners here...........


That's right around the corner from me.


----------



## snownice

RefinedPS;1303050 said:


> That's right around the corner from me.


Right around the corner from six lakes ?


----------



## RefinedPS

snownice;1303236 said:


> Right around the corner from six lakes ?


No, from five corners.


----------



## coral

where are you from?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Anybody camping this weekend?


----------



## Brucester1

DJ Contracting;1303297 said:


> Anybody camping this weekend?


no not me .working on a foreclosed house we got last month needs a lot of work that's y I'm selling one of my plows needs a new roof .just spent the last 3 weekends fixing rotted out sill plates :crying: o well it,s paid for


----------



## IC-Smoke

no camping this weekend but my grandparents-in-law just sold us there camper so maybe next weekend!










:bluebounc


----------



## RefinedPS

coral;1303259 said:


> where are you from?


I'm from trufant.


----------



## fordboy

Just got done camping. Usually avoid the holiday weekends so we packed up Wednesday and went to the cottage in houghton lake.


----------



## clc2007

Well it looks like this is the right place. Im from stanton


----------



## DJ Contracting

clc2007;1313357 said:


> Well it looks like this is the right place. Im from stanton


Cool I was just there for last weekend for the races, welcome


----------



## clc2007

DJ Contracting;1313365 said:


> Cool I was just there for last weekend for the races, welcome


Thanks. I hope to see this site work well for the winter season, as i may need some subs for the lakeview 
area


----------



## DJ Contracting

clc2007;1313367 said:


> Thanks. I hope to see this site work well for the winter season, as i may need some subs for the lakeview
> area


It's helped me over the years good luck this season

Joe


----------



## DJC

I wish this rain today would have been snow!!!! I don't even care about doing clean-ups this fall. Leaves are well on there way to changing and we have already lost a bunch. Sure is early this year!


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1313654 said:


> I wish this rain today would have been snow!!!! I don't even care about doing clean-ups this fall. Leaves are well on there way to changing and we have already lost a bunch. Sure is early this year!


Yeah hope they fall quick


----------



## 1982_F350

I am ready for snow... Well I am but my trucks are not. I am looking to get another truck of my own so I am not using my dads. But heres my big question, Gas or diesel? It would be an everyday driver and gas is like 40-50 cents less per gallon so i don't know


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Twitter*

So is anybody else on twitter yet I am
http://twitter.com/#!/


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Now is twitter an ap for just smart phones ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1333687 said:


> Now is twitter an ap for just smart phones ?


No you can go to twitter.com or tweetdeck.com as well as an app for smart phones


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Oh ok. I've heard of it. Just not up on this stuff.LOl


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1333702 said:


> Oh ok. I've heard of it. Just not up on this stuff.LOl


Yeah I.m trying to get more followers.


----------



## DJC

Never have looked at it, maybe it's about time!! Are all your leaves down yet DJ ?? I still have little less then half on the trees... I have a feeling this is going to be a short cleanup season for me, maybe two weeks.


----------



## clc2007

Anybody here interested in puting together an emergency back up list? Im from stanton and cover most of montcalm county. We service both residential and commercial.fully insured up to 1 mill to cover all requests. Jason nieman,616-835-7689 cell,complete lawn care.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1333818 said:


> Never have looked at it, maybe it's about time!! Are all your leaves down yet DJ ?? I still have little less then half on the trees... I have a feeling this is going to be a short cleanup season for me, maybe two weeks.


Derick we still have about a third of the leaves hanging on the trees but with the cold mornings the been falling faster.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Good Idea. Now's the time to buddy up. I'm in Osceola county,and like youclc2007 I cover most of the county and the northern part of Mecosta county. If anyone needs help don't hesitate to call. I'd do my best to help ya. (231)679-4974,Brad


----------



## Luther

I have a site in Mount Pleasant for someone who may be interested. Small site that will need primo service.

Please pm if interested. Thanks much!


----------



## 1982_F350

Have you guys happened to look at the predicted weather for the 11-12 winter? looks like we might have a good plowing season. payup


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

TCLA;1340078 said:


> I have a site in Mount Pleasant for someone who may be interested. Small site that will need primo service.
> 
> Please pm if interested. Thanks much!


I wish you were closer.


----------



## clc2007

I have a pitential client in alma i need some help with!, they want me to plow but its to far for me, anyone interested? Pm me for the info


----------



## fordboy

I am looking for a Boss rt3 mount for a 94 gmc 2500 if anyone has one.


----------



## Luther

TCLA;1340078 said:


> I have a site in Mount Pleasant for someone who may be interested. Small site that will need primo service.
> 
> Please pm if interested. Thanks much!


Bump

Still looking for someone who wants to make $$$ on this site.

:salute:


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Selling my carry handgun.*

Anybody in Mid Michigan looking for a carry handgun I'm selling my Sig Sauer P239 9mm, It's a very good and worry free gun, look on youtube for reviews, anyway if anybody is interested let me know thru pm.


----------



## DJC

Looks like the weather is going to be going downhill starting wed of this coming week. Looks like I will be working this weekend because I have only got 4 clean-ups done because of this weather.:realmad:


----------



## clc2007

Well got the roads to turn white and a little slick today. And the phone calls came pooring in! Now i have tons of new estimates to complete along with trying to finish up fall cleanups


----------



## DJC

Any of you guys know of a GOOD western dealer??? I'm looking for someone to put a headlamp harness in a 01 GMC. I have everything but i have tried it twice and still can't get the lights on the truck to work correct..Maybe because there are 6 relays and way to many wires for me...lol


----------



## skidooer

DJC most people I here talk about Western plows say Banish welding in Lansing on Lake Lansing RD


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Only one I know of is Hoekstra's in Grand Rapids.


----------



## PlowThisSnow

New member here from Flint,MI. Looks like i'll be posting in this thread this season. Is there any thread's for mid-michigan?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi PlowThisSnow. Welcome to the site and the thread. This is pretty much the site for mid-Mich.There was(or is) another thread for the area but this one is by far the most active. Some really good guys to. FordBoy is from that area. Well he's up in Freeland area.


----------



## fordboy

So who thinks we might actually get somthing tonight? Also who is actually ready?


----------



## clc2007

I am in crystal, not sure what we will get but i do think we will get something. Im hoping for 2inches so i can get to work lol!, truck is full of fuel and plow is on and ready.


----------



## clc2007

Accuweather still says 3-6 for crystal.


----------



## fordboy

I agree we should see some snow the big question is whether it sticks to anything other than the grass.


----------



## clc2007

I think it will stick to blacktop, well i hope it will anyway lol. Im sure the first little bit wont unless it really starts coming down.


----------



## PlowThisSnow

Well i know if it gets cold all this rain is gonna get icey! But their calling for 4 to 6 inches here in Flint,MI


----------



## clc2007

That would be nice. Cant wait to put the plow to work!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

I don't think we'll see any accumulation out of this system,but hopeful. I've got one truck ready Aaron.


----------



## fordboy

I am kinda liking this not worrying about having to get anything ready. If it snows it snows and if it don't it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## growitmowitlawn

Hey guys...hope everyone had a good off-season. We are still trying to get ready for the snow...hopefully be ready by the end of the week. Those leaf cleanups took forever this year. 

Anyways, we are located in Big Rapids and do work in Reed City, Big Rapids, Stanwood, and we have some equipment in Manistee. If anyone needs some help ever let me know. And on the other hand, if anyone doesn't have a full route and are near these locations let me know. I always like to have some backups ready in an emergency.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Are you not taking on a route this year Aaron ? And we'll have to see how things finish filling out as the route goes growitmowitlawn maybe I can be of some help if you still need some.?


----------



## PlowThisSnow

growitmowitlawn;1361877 said:


> Hey guys...hope everyone had a good off-season. We are still trying to get ready for the snow...hopefully be ready by the end of the week. Those leaf cleanups took forever this year.
> 
> Anyways, we are located in Big Rapids and do work in Reed City, Big Rapids, Stanwood, and we have some equipment in Manistee. If anyone needs some help ever let me know. And on the other hand, if anyone doesn't have a full route and are near these locations let me know. I always like to have some backups ready in an emergency.


Yeah it took forever for all the leaves to fall this year, must be due to such a good spring with lots of rain. Got my clean-up's done and im plowing in the morning, well i think i am atleast! Thumbs Up


----------



## fordboy

I am no longer subcontracting I am plowing for a friend who has a fairly large operation in his truck I figure what he ended up paying me giving me a truck to drive and paying for repairs and fuel I am probaly not losing much if any money. Especially if somthing breaks. Plus I sold all my plows and using that cash for other stuff.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

That can sure take the stress out of it. At least for you. Lol. Say did you guys see the posting for "snow care for the troops" ? There is a need in the Potterville area. is anyone able to cover that one?


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Salt?*

So what are you guys who use bagged salt paying for a pallet? -Joe-

I think I'm going back to bagged salt for the convenience of not having to shovel salt into buckets.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

i pay $260.00 for 49bags/pallet.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1365711 said:


> i pay $260.00 for 49bags/pallet.


Not a bad price @ around $5.30 per bag. Where do you buy yours from?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey DJ. I'm sorry I should have double checked before I spoke. It was $265.00 per pallet or $5.40 a bag,but this was last years pallet price. I think it was $6.25 bag price. This is at a local lumber yard believe it or not.Lol. Smith's lumber Co. in Evart.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1366321 said:


> Hey DJ. I'm sorry I should have double checked before I spoke. It was $265.00 per pallet or $5.40 a bag,but this was last years pallet price. I think it was $6.25 bag price. This is at a local lumber yard believe it or not.Lol. Smith's lumber Co. in Evart.


Ohh ok the closest price I have seen is at our local TSC 50lb. bags for 5.99 plus tax, but I just started looking.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Replaced my driver of three years*

Well one storm and I have a trailer hitch that is useless, a bent frame (rear area where the hitch bolts up), broken seat track and pivot bracket, cut brake line....how you say. Well let me tell you, my ex driver has been plowing for the last three years (this would have been his fourth), however in each season he has taken out a tree, a light pole and now damn near my truck. This last time (11/30/11) he backed into a cement light pole base in a lot he has been plowing all along so it's not like he didn't know it was there. When I asked him about it he replied well just look at the f#@%*^(g truck it's a piece of s*%t anyway so needless to say he no longer will be plowing for me & I'm half tempted to dock his pay, however without an inspection sheet to back me up that might be hard. I have the truck all back together and she is ready to plow once again this time with a new driver.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Sorry to hear that happened DJ. I did something just about as silly three years ago. Yep , plowing at the church over in Evart,I knew the post was there,buddy was riding with me,long day,we were talking,lined up just perfect,my V-box spreader and a 6"x6" car port support. What a crash. Now I can laugh but it took a long while.Lol Hang in there buddy it builds character.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1373211 said:


> Sorry to hear that happened DJ. I did something just about as silly three years ago. Yep , plowing at the church over in Evart,I knew the post was there,buddy was riding with me,long day,we were talking,lined up just perfect,my V-box spreader and a 6"x6" car port support. What a crash. Now I can laugh but it took a long while.Lol Hang in there buddy it builds character.


Ohh I hear ya I have hit my share of thing but never that hard, what bothered me the most is he blamed it on the truck and didn't take any of the blame himself.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ Contracting;1374141 said:


> Ohh I hear ya I have hit my share of thing but never that hard, what bothered me the most is he blamed it on the truck and didn't take any of the blame himself.


 I know what ya mean about owning up to our mistakes. That would have ticked me off to.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi Guys, Come on looks like a salt run tonight!!! Say any of you guys have any old style Boss headlights? Or any old plow lights laying around you'd sell ?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Also DJ, I found a great deal on bagged rock salt right now. It's $4.49 for a 50lb bag at Family Farm & Home.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1381411 said:


> Also DJ, I found a great deal on bagged rock salt right now. It's $4.49 for a 50lb bag at Family Farm & Home.


I found #50 bags for $ 4.60 by the pallet sounds like you found a better deal.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey thats not bad either. This is sale price where as the 4.60 is probably for the season ?


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi Everyone. Happy New Years. May God bless you and your families in this upcoming new year. And we have snow coming. Woohoo,I think. I'll let you know tuesday if it was woohoo,or ooh noo.


----------



## fordboy

well happy new year to everyone. So whats everyone been up to? not plowing thats for sure, atleast down my way.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Ughhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm so bored I'm going to get myself in trouble........What are you all doing while waiting for snow, and not you who have full time jobs?


----------



## 1982_F350

going nuts!!! and doing alot of complaining  . I can't believe its January and I have yet to plow once.


----------



## fordboy

I am good with what were getting. Atleast I don't have to work out in the crap. I do feel bad for the people who need it to live off of though.


----------



## DJ Contracting

1982_F350;1406679 said:


> going nuts!!! and doing alot of complaining  . I can't believe its January and I have yet to plow once.


I hear you I'm trying really hard not to get myself in trouble 



fordboy;1406747 said:


> I am good with what were getting. Atleast I don't have to work out in the crap. I do feel bad for the people who need it to live off of though.


OK Arron you weren't supposed to answer this your working full time. lol Did you buy yourself a new Christmas present.  I used the guns moticon if you know what I mean. -Joe-


----------



## fordboy

No not yet I bought a truck over thanksgiving only to find out the little dealer I bought it from was closing it's doors and wouldn't pay the trade off so I got stuck with two trucks ( or two payments pending how you look at it). So money's kinda tight. I hope to buy a glock once one of the trucks sell. otherwise things are great.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1406894 said:


> No not yet I bought a truck over thanksgiving only to find out the little dealer I bought it from was closing it's doors and wouldn't pay the trade off so I got stuck with two trucks ( or two payments pending how you look at it). So money's kinda tight. I hope to buy a glock once one of the trucks sell. otherwise things are great.


Ohhh I see well hope you sell your truck

I found a place near Lansing that sells to police/emt/fire/rescue/security for the LEO discount a base Glock 27 is selling for $398.00 plus tax, that's a good price.


----------



## fordboy

Can u or I gobthere and buy one for that though?


----------



## clc2007

Think we will get any of this snow in central mi this week?


----------



## clc2007

Its snowing in crystal!


----------



## DJ Contracting

Snowing here in Bay City....just needs to get colder out.


----------



## clc2007

DJ Contracting;1412393 said:


> Snowing here in Bay City....just needs to get colder out.


Verry true! We have light accumulation here. Just hope this one puts out atleast 2 inches!!!!!!


----------



## 1982_F350

well I am glad I got to plow. Everything went well for me, just wish we had more... So this is random I know but does anyone play stringed instruments? My dad just built and put a patient out on a callus builder. They work great, just having hard time getting it out there, so just thought I would try here also. Thanks guys and hope have great year plowing (even if it is little bit)


----------



## DJ Contracting

*What's happening out there*

So have you all been working? I for one am pleased with these snowfalls lot's of scraping and salting, good thing because the bank account was getting low.  Hope you all are doing good. -Joe-


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi Guys. Man this snow is great today. Powder !!! Thank God. We have got about 4-6"'s but everything had to be re-plowed by lunch because of that crazy wind.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1421217 said:


> Hi Guys. Man this snow is great today. Powder !!! Thank God. We have got about 4-6"'s but everything had to be re-plowed by lunch because of that crazy wind.


Cool you got more than I did.... We got only about a half inch.


----------



## ZachXSmith

Can you guys keep me updated on saginaws snow conditions,I'm at tip up town until Sunday


----------



## DJ Contracting

We're supposed to get 2" tmrw night


----------



## ZachXSmith

Update please.....


----------



## DJ Contracting

About an inch on the ground should be just about done


----------



## 07F-250V10

Looks like were only getting about 1.5 inches tonight


----------



## skidooer

Done snowing by Carson city.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Snow EX controller*

Looking for a Snow Ex controller for a Mini 575 and a motor.


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1423549 said:


> Looking for a Snow Ex controller for a Mini 575 and a motor.


I have one from a vpro8000 ill sell yea cheap


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1423894 said:


> I have one from a vpro8000 ill sell yea cheap


Will it work on the mini 575


----------



## ZachXSmith

DJ Contracting;1423922 said:


> Will it work on the mini 575


I think so, try it out. If it works pay me.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Yay spreader is fixed*

I'm so stoked I just saved myself over $500.00 (motor & transmission for spreader) by repairing the salt spreader instead of having to replace parts, or over $1500.00 by replacing the salt spreader itself, and the best part is IT COST ME NOTHING!!!


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Snow please*

Are we going to push anymore snow this season?


----------



## 24v6spd

DJ Contracting;1441833 said:


> Are we going to push anymore snow this season?


 You can bet on it.


----------



## DJ Contracting

24v6spd;1441849 said:


> You can bet on it.


I like your positive thinking


----------



## daliam32

DJ Contracting;1441833 said:


> Are we going to push anymore snow this season?


Atleast the weather report says below freezing for most of the next 7 days now! maybe that will help


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It sure doesn't look very promising for plowing though.


----------



## fordboy

Below freezing but not any snow invthr forbade in that seven day. I also looked out and last I looked it was back in the 40's after that.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

It looks like I'm back on the road again.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yay we get to push snow & throw down some salt.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

yep,we got about 2" total as of 5pm.


----------



## daliam32

Sounds like 1~3 tonight and tomorrow......believe it when I see it!!!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Well are we going to see any snow? 1"?


----------



## fordboy

I don't think we will down here by me. Maybe up there where your at. How all you guys surviving with this crazy weather? Looks like I picked the right year to sell all my plows. I know I sure am glad I have a alternate sorce of income. Some of these landscapers gotta be just about bankrupt. Well hope all here is atleast squeaking by.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi Aaron, were doing good and like you I'm thankful I have another job to fall back on otherwise we'd be eating a lot of franks and beans.Lol If I'm not mistaking we've only had 3-4 real plowing events . Several 1-2"ers though. Well,got to get out of here for now. May God bless you all talk to ya's later.


----------



## daliam32

Well that would be amazing ?! 3 to 6" of snow thurs. into fri. i will believe it when I see it


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Thats what I heard to. For Mt.Pleasant south and east 3-6". Were expected to get 3 or less.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Everyone must still be out cleaning up. It's pretty quiet on our page.Lol We ended up with 6-7" here in R.C. but neighboring town wound up at 10". It was pretty fun plowing. I picked up a big truck with a front blade and it was a blast in the deeper snow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

We had about 4" here in BC


----------



## bskiball

Any of you guys buy trailers from becks trailer sales? Looking into their aluminum thunder trailer as my mowing trailer any was curiuos if anyone has any experiance with the dealer or has one of there trailers. I have a friend that may go with me too look at there dump trailers also, so thoughts on those would be great too. There prices seem better than they are around me. thanks for the help


----------



## skidooer

They do make a good quality trailers my biggest concern would be the wood used on the enclosed trailers I think they call it advantec???? It looks like chipboard of some sort.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi Guys, how many guys/gals do we have this season here in central,Mi?


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1490891 said:


> Hi Guys, how many guys/gals do we have this season here in central,Mi?


I'm still here and getting ready to get the equipment out and set.


----------



## fordboy

I am still around, no longer plowing int own equipment but still help a buddy out.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

it's good to see you guys on here. I'm getting stuff around to and Aaron, sometimes I wonder if thats not the way to go.With the cost of equipment . I'm sorry I didn't get back with you on that harness. this spring/summer has been a blur. We had some medical issues come up with our daughter and I've been pretty narrow sited with lots of doctor visits. Did you sell it ? I wound up selling the truck .Lol


----------



## fordboy

No I still have the harness, but don't sweat it. Kinda forgot actually.


----------



## 1982_F350

I'm here but I am unsure if I am going to plow or not. BUT good news. I got a new (to me) truck over the summer. 2003 dodge ram 1500 reg cab short box 4x4 with the hemi


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Good to here from you 1982 F350. who knows with the weather none of us may be plowing.Lol


----------



## Brucester1

any body out there ?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Yes I am. Hopefully somebody will set up a meet and greet soon.


----------



## procut

Anyone here plow in the little town of Elsie, MI??? Need a small commercial covered. Easy push and about 300' of sidewalk. 100% reliability would be expected, but I should be able make this worth someone's while. Anybody out there interested send me a PM or call my cell 9 89 640-4782. Andy


----------



## fordboy

You sell your plow yet bruce?


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1502576 said:


> You sell your plow yet bruce?


no come get and get it


----------



## Brucester1

Brucester1;1503299 said:


> no come get and get it


 (no come get it ) OOPS


----------



## fordboy

I would love too. Money is a little short still right now or I would. You can give me a call if you want and see what we could work out in a trade if you want anything in trade. I think you still have my number. Or text me.


----------



## Brucester1

fordboy;1503593 said:


> I would love too. Money is a little short still right now or I would. You can give me a call if you want and see what we could work out in a trade if you want anything in trade. I think you still have my number. Or text me.


still got your number .will call you in the next day or 2


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Looking for tires 31 10.5 15'S or 30 9.5 15'S*

Hey guys I'm looking for some used (in good condition) 31 10.5 15 or 30 9.5 15 tires for my Jeep Cherokee that maybe somebody took off while switching tires. I already upgraded the wheels but the tires don't fair so well, anyway he are a few pictures so far.


----------



## DJC

Hi Guys
Time to start thinking about snow, one more day of Clean-Ups and I should be done. If any of you guys have a unimount truck side hook-up for a 2001 GMC 2500HD let me know. I have the ultra mount on there now with the adapter for my V blade. I hate the adapter because its to low to the ground.


----------



## fordboy

There is salvage yard in Clare called zemkos that had one. I can check see if the truck is still there and the mounts on it next time I am in Clare. Or I will get you the number.


----------



## metro25

Zemko's is 989-386-3346


----------



## DJC

Thanks! Never thought to ask them and they are only about 5 miles from my house.


----------



## DJC

Well the one at Zemko's is on customer's truck and they do not know what he is going to do with it. Just my luck!


----------



## fordboy

Huh the one I was referring to has been there for almost a year. wouldn't think it was a cust. Truck. A pewter duramax correct?


----------



## DJC

I really don't know what truck because I sent one of my guys to look at it. Guess I will run over and look myself.


----------



## DJC

Fordboy - found the truck you was talking about but there is a plow that goes with it. For some reason he will not split them.


----------



## fordboy

ok, I guess I dont know then there was a price on the mount at one time. Not that I am any body special but if I get over there I will check with him I buy a lot of stuff from him and he seems to work with me on stuff that he does not normally do.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Surprise, surprise,is this going to be a plowable event ? We've got about an inch on the ground right now.Not quite enough to pull the trigger.


----------



## ZachXSmith

anyone plow?


----------



## DJC

Fordboy, I got that unimount truck side today from Zemko's. It has a bend in it but I think I will be able to fix it. If any of you guys know of someone who is looking for a ultra mount truck side for a 01- 07 2500HD I have one and also the adapter that goes between a ultra and unimount.


----------



## DJ Contracting

ZachXSmith;1521111 said:


> anyone plow?


Yes I did3 accounts Sunday morning 2churches& 1 rehab place.


----------



## fordboy

Glad you got that mount. When I was over there the other day I seen it was tweaked a little. Glen was busy so I did not get a chance to ask him about it for you but was going to next time. Hopefully he adjusted the price from what it was marked since it was bent.


----------



## DJC

Ya it was bent up some! Long story short I ended up getting it for $150 off the price that was on it. The guy that's always behind the counter said he was going to get chewed out from the big boss because he did not realize it was that mount. I told him it was the only pewter duramax truck in the whole lot with a plow mount that I had been talking about. Anyway, he was none to pleased with me.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Looking for plow lights*

I have to replace the plow light on my Boss plow RT3. I have one side (drivers side) that the park/turn signal is broke and hanging so If I have to replace that I'd like to find a set with both the head and park/turn all in one. Oh I'd like to find a used set. Thanks Joe


----------



## Grazzmazter

http://www.facebook.com/TommyGreaseThumb

Im more over in the Thumb ... check us out for interesting facts about snow, storm/weather updates, cool videos, and more!!


----------



## fordboy

So how did it go for everyone the other day. Anyone make any money? We pushed basically all of the saginaw stuff.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ Contracting;1532878 said:


> I have to replace the plow light on my Boss plow RT3. I have one side (drivers side) that the park/turn signal is broke and hanging so If I have to replace that I'd like to find a set with both the head and park/turn all in one. Oh I'd like to find a used set. Thanks Joe


I,ve been 2 years looking Joe.Lol I had a semi or a state truck pass opposing and ice came off and broke my headlight .That storm last week didn't amount to much here but that previous week was a good one. Approx 6" of snow. WET heavy snow!


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1552086 said:


> I,ve been 2 years looking Joe.Lol I had a semi or a state truck pass opposing and ice came off and broke my headlight .That storm last week didn't amount to much here but that previous week was a good one. Approx 6" of snow. WET heavy snow!


I ended up cutting the wires and removing the park/turn signal light for now, anyway Iv'e been out these lats few snowfalls as I have a few that are zero tolerance which is great, I'm sure there are a few snow plowers waiting for that 2" snowfall.


----------



## 09dieselguy

ive only been out once this year. the side walk crew has been out several times around saginaw but not to much going on. is this winter goin to be a fluke as well?


----------



## daman

Tip of the thumb here ussmileyflag,,still waiting on some real snow haven't had any really so far 4-5" blast is about the best of it.


----------



## fordboy

I dont think we have had 4-5" if you ad them all up.lol


----------



## Grazzmazter

Hey Daman.... Im down in Mayville. Do you have any extra work you can toss my way?


----------



## daman

Grazzmazter;1555659 said:


> Hey Daman.... Im down in Mayville. Do you have any extra work you can toss my way?


Would love too, its sloooow over here too need snow! whats conditions there?


----------



## Grazzmazter

A few inches from like a week ago is still on the ground but has been melting during the say slowly as temps have risen. Looks like highs are gonna be in the 40's for the next weekish or more! No big amounts of snow in the forcast...


----------



## daman

Ya same thing here too.


----------



## Grazzmazter

Bout a half inch outside right now.... and its stopping! lol!! I plugged my battery tended into the truck just to do some scraping around my house later on....


----------



## daman

We got about a inch or two,went out his morn with the shovel on my drive,not even worth turning key on the truck.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

About an 1" -1.5" locally. Enough to plow and salt at the commercial accounts.Thumbs Up


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1560450 said:


> About an 1" -1.5" locally. Enough to plow and salt at the commercial accounts.Thumbs Up


Same here I'll take everything I can get right now....no waiting for warm temps to melt my money that covering the parking lots.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Still SNOWING!!!!!*

It's 9:20 PM and it's still SNOWING Iv'e been out all day cleaning up so now I'll wait until 4:00 AM tmrw morning. Hey look here I'm happy happy happy. :redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## fordboy

Kinda quiet on here this season, especially today with the storm coming. Hope everyone is ready


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hi everyone. How did today go ? Getting ready to start all over again.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hello,anyone survive that snow storm ? Ll How about New England. 30 - 40"s of snow ,up to 6" per hour came down!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hey guys. This is not in relation to snow so I hope you don't mind. I am looking for a landscape contractor to maintain my cabin in Six Lakes MI. Mow and trim every week. If you are interested or if you know anyone, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## grf_1000

if anyone needs needs help, i can bring a 9'2 v and a 8'2" v with wings plus a single axe with a belly blade down from up north, we aren't going to get anything out of this.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Not much here right now. About1'-11/2' . But thats a kind offer thanks.


----------



## normanm4

*Sub Needed 2013-4. $10,000-$11,000. North of Lansing.*

*Lansing (North). Sub Needed for 2013-2014. $10,000-$11,000 contract*
I am a teacher who mows in the summers and I have an apartment complex in the north suburbs of Lansing. The sub I had for this year did a terrible job. I am lucky to still have the account. 
Issues I had:

Didn't show up quickly enough
left excessive salt on the property
didn't use correct chemicals for the job
didn't handle the detailed sidewalk instructions (5 apartments with 90 year old residents need to be cleared first...how simple is that). 
didn't complete and turn in paperwork at time of service.
4 callbacks from manager.
So, I am looking for 

company/person who is obviously professional (insured, correct equipment for larger job)
can meet the terms of the contract
fanatical about good customer service
will follow up with manager after the initial service(s) to make sure they were completed as they desire. 
understands that by working together we can each grow a bigger business.

I have a number of other properties I can offer to someone that can be stellar at making my customers happy. 
I'd be in your debt if you all could help me find someone that can fit this bill!


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

normanm4;1630798 said:


> *Lansing (North). Sub Needed for 2013-2014. $10,000-$11,000 contract*
> I am a teacher who mows in the summers and I have an apartment complex in the north suburbs of Lansing. The sub I had for this year did a terrible job. I am lucky to still have the account.
> Issues I had:
> 
> Didn't show up quickly enough
> left excessive salt on the property
> didn't use correct chemicals for the job
> didn't handle the detailed sidewalk instructions (5 apartments with 90 year old residents need to be cleared first...how simple is that).
> didn't complete and turn in paperwork at time of service.
> 4 callbacks from manager.
> So, I am looking for
> 
> company/person who is obviously professional (insured, correct equipment for larger job)
> can meet the terms of the contract
> fanatical about good customer service
> will follow up with manager after the initial service(s) to make sure they were completed as they desire.
> understands that by working together we can each grow a bigger business.
> 
> I have a number of other properties I can offer to someone that can be stellar at making my customers happy.
> I'd be in your debt if you all could help me find someone that can fit this bill!


Lets talk. (231)527-8112.


----------



## DJC

Do any of you guys plow in Midland ??? One of my good accounts just bought a com building there and I am trying to find someone to plow it.


----------



## absolutely

Give me a call if you are still looking. Josh @ Absolute Landscaping 989-695-6000. We are in Freeland and service MIdland.


----------



## DJC

absolutely;1646272 said:


> Give me a call if you are still looking. Josh @ Absolute Landscaping 989-695-6000. We are in Freeland and service MIdland.


Yes, I will give you a call!
Thanks


----------



## vmike

I'm looking for reliable sub contractors in and around the Lansing, MI area. I have a few sites I need taken care of. If interested, please contact me.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Need a truck side mount fabricated*

Need a truck side mount fabricated. Wasn't there someone in the Mt. Pleasant area that fabricated truck side mounts?


----------



## vmike

Sub-Contractors Wanted! I need help with sites in the Metro Detroit, Lansing, Grand Rapids, & Toledo markets. We are very easy to work with; no hoops to jump through. If interested, please contact me. 

Wanted: Plow trucks, salt trucks, sidewalk crews, & loaders w/ operators.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*7.6 Western Poly pro plow*

I'm selling a Western Poly pro plow works great, have the wiring for a 93 Chevy truck (sorry I don't don't have the truck side mount) I have pictures on the used equipment for sale. Somebody in Mid Michigan needs a nice plow.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Sold my plow


----------



## v8envy

I came to this site to research purchasing a plow truck for me to plow my own apartments this year, the contractor I hired last year did a terrible job left me calling every snow. I would however be interested in meeting someone willing to service multiple duplexes and apartment buildings in the Mason/Holt area. If I can't come up with someone reliable, I will be adding a truck to the fleet and sending our maintenance guy out and maybe let him do some plowing for my other landlord buddies! Let me know if there is someone reliable in my area. Thanks!


----------



## Plow-jeff

Still need subs v-Mike? I'm in Lansing, got a few nice rigs. 517-993-8861


----------



## Plow-jeff

call me v8envy at 517-993-8861, Geoff


----------



## DaveCN5

Can't believe I haven't seen this before. Checking in from Ingham County.


----------



## Plow-jeff

slick in lansing


----------



## DJ Contracting

Just got in from salting this morning, so yeah it's slick here in Bay City.



Plow-jeff;1670588 said:


> slick in lansing


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Need a controller!!!!!!*

Ok I need a Boss controller either handheld or Joy stick, this is for an RT3 plow. ASAP.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Not much in ice but we're getting a bit of snow off the lake .


----------



## DaveCN5

Sounds like they're forecasting another round of frozen rain tonight. I hope not! Last week was a mess with the frozen rain. And possibly a real snowfall Sunday?!


----------



## Do It All Do It Right

Does this thread cover Lansing? For the landscape contractors I have a customer that needs a residential cleanup in that direction let me know if anyone's interested. Thanks Joe


----------



## DaveCN5

Do It All Do It Right;1674992 said:


> Does this thread cover Lansing? For the landscape contractors I have a customer that needs a residential cleanup in that direction let me know if anyone's interested. Thanks Joe


I know there's quite a few Lansing guys on the site. We are done with clean ups and everything has been moved to storage. Sorry.


----------



## DaveCN5

I just heard 4-8" of snow Sunday night into Monday afternoon!


----------



## v8envy

I having brake lines replaced on my truck right now to be ready for the first real snow, I hope we don't get snow tomorrow, I don't get the truck back until mid day Monday!


----------



## Plow-jeff

good luck this weekend boys, be safe


----------



## DJ Contracting

Plow-jeff;1683652 said:


> good luck this weekend boys, be safe


You too Plow-Jeff


----------



## DJ Contracting

*New video!!!*

Took a video of my 00 Jeep Cherokee plowing some snow. Like and susscribe to my youtube page. Enjoy


----------



## RMGLawn

Anyone in Houghton Lake/Prudenville area? 

Id like someone to plow a quick driveway before my inlaws get up there tonorrow afternoon...super easy. Can either send a check or paypal some money. 

Pm me or text me.

7346260974

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Kicking this thread back to the top*

So this thread has been dead it's time for you all to chime in. How has you 2013/2014 season been going so far? Hope all is going well with little to no repairs. So what are your predictions for this weekend's storm?


----------



## Plow-jeff

DJ Contracting;1706344 said:


> So this thread has been dead it's time for you all to chime in. How has you 2013/2014 season been going so far? Hope all is going well with little to no repairs. So what are your predictions for this weekend's storm?


been a crazy year dj. almost more salt used in december then all last year. reapirs....to many lol. just got a new rig hoping everything pans out.
as for the weekend, im thinking minimum 8, maybe 12. but remember, 30 mph wind gust all sunday=bad drifts. more to the east of us
Needless to say, the year couldnt be any more interesting this far
payup


----------



## DJ Contracting

Plow-jeff;1706363 said:


> been a crazy year dj. almost more salt used in december then all last year. reapirs....to many lol. just got a new rig hoping everything pans out.
> as for the weekend, im thinking minimum 8, maybe 12. but remember, 30 mph wind gust all sunday=bad drifts. more to the east of us
> Needless to say, the year couldnt be any more interesting this far
> payup


I hear ya I just got my second load of salt, so far the repairs have been minimal for me. Had the front axle shafts seals replace, and I had to replace hub bearing that pretty much broke in two as I pulled in the driveway, front breaks, this all on the same truck. The bad part is my truck barely fits in my garage so I had set up to use my buddy's heated shop about a mile away, however the truck had other plans and the front wheel Locked up so I had to pull the front of the truck into the garage and go to work in 2 degree weather. It took two hours for the repairs. So both vehicles are ready for the next storm. Be safe out there and stay warm.


----------



## DJC

Been a good year so far, glad to have the past 10 days off though.


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1706426 said:


> Been a good year so far, glad to have the past 10 days off though.


Hmmm I don't recall having 10 days off? I was out plowing and salting this past Wednesday and over the weekend, the last time I had 10 days off in a row was the end of November begging of December, the funny thing is we're not that far apart from each other.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Hey guys. Glad to here from yas. It has been the snowiest December I can remember. So much for global warming not to mention the coldest one too. Plowed for thirteen days in a row.not complete route mind you but had to drop the blade anyway.thank God no breakdowns. Course I did quite a bit pre- season in preventative work.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1706641 said:


> Hey guys. Glad to here from yas. It has been the snowiest December I can remember. So much for global warming not to mention the coldest one too. Plowed for thirteen days in a row.not complete route mind you but had to drop the blade anyway.thank God no breakdowns. Course I did quite a bit pre- season in preventative work.


Glad to hear about the preventative work it's far over looked x2 on the snowiest December be safe out there this weekend.


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1706495 said:


> Hmmm I don't recall having 10 days off? I was out plowing and salting this past Wednesday and over the weekend, the last time I had 10 days off in a row was the end of November begging of December, the funny thing is we're not that far apart from each other.


Lol, maybe a salting or two but nothing has needed plowing. I have a feeling thats going to change this weekend though. I think this storm is going to come father North then they think!


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1706965 said:


> Lol, maybe a salting or two but nothing has needed plowing. I have a feeling thats going to change this weekend though. I think this storm is going to come father North then they think!


Idk I've been trying to track the path and I see it passing above Bay City, so maybe your right Derick.


----------



## Plow-jeff

DJ Contracting;1706981 said:


> Idk I've been trying to track the path and I see it passing above Bay City, so maybe your right Derick.


I agree, and express just mentioned two similar system next week one for Wednesday and one for friday. For those of your who don't know theexpress2002, very rarely does he call it wrong. He lives for tracking snow


----------



## Plow-jeff

almost 2 in lansing, be safe out there


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

Any of guys have a decent back blade you want to sell?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Hope you all made it through the storm without any major issues I for one had no mechanicle issues, however I'm in need of a new scraper blade for my Boss 7.6 straight blade. Where is a good place in the Tri-Cities to buy one?


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Plow lights*

I'm looking for a set of plow light (in the Tri-City area) that I can wire up to my Boss plow? The ones on there now are so loose that it looks like a strobe light going down the road.


----------



## Plow-jeff

DJ Contracting;1715029 said:


> I'm looking for a set of plow light (in the Tri-City area) that I can wire up to my Boss plow? The ones on there now are so loose that it looks like a strobe light going down the road.


Where you located at? You can call complete hitch in lansing. Or banasch welding,also in lansing, they have plow parts as well


----------



## DJ Contracting

Plow-jeff;1715039 said:


> Where you located at? You can call complete hitch in lansing. Or banasch welding,also in lansing, they have plow parts as well


I'm in Bay City, I don't make it out to Lansing anymore after my son graduated from MSU a couple of years ago.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails

DJ Contracting;1715029 said:


> I'm looking for a set of plow light (in the Tri-City area) that I can wire up to my Boss plow? The ones on there now are so loose that it looks like a strobe light going down the road.


Lol. I know I have one doing the same thing. I can't help ya with that one but you can buy OEM'sfor $75.00 a piece .


----------



## DJC

DJ Contracting;1715029 said:


> I'm looking for a set of plow light (in the Tri-City area) that I can wire up to my Boss plow? The ones on there now are so loose that it looks like a strobe light going down the road.


I buy all my edges and lights through J-Thomas. There is no place in my area that can come close with the price.


----------



## DJ Contracting

HEStufrthnnails;1715136 said:


> Lol. I know I have one doing the same thing. I can't help ya with that one but you can buy OEM'sfor $75.00 a piece .


Thx I'll take a look


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJC;1715410 said:


> I buy all my edges and lights through J-Thomas. There is no place in my area that can come close with the price.


Thx I'll look that up.


----------



## prosnowpusherMI

Looking to get some salt delivered to an area close to Big Rapids. Does anyone have a supplier that still has salt? And not going to be over $180 per ton?


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Wiper blades*

Since when did wiper blades become so expensive. Where are buying and what blades are you guys running?


----------



## Plow-jeff

I buy the rain x winter blades from advance auto. There kinda pricey but I like them.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Plow-jeff;1767279 said:


> I buy the rain x winter blades from advance auto. There kinda pricey but I like them.


That's what I'm saying they're expensive, I hate spending close to $40.00 plus on wiper blades.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Bringing up an old thread*

what are you guys paying for bagged salt? I just got my price for bulk and it went up $100 per ton yikes so looks like I'm shopping around.


----------



## Turf Z

DJ Contracting;1874455 said:


> what are you guys paying for bagged salt? I just got my price for bulk and it went up $100 per ton yikes so looks like I'm shopping around.


Paid $240 for another pallet last week.


----------



## msm63

Turf Z;1876860 said:


> Paid $240 for another pallet last week.


Where was that best I have found was 300 for 49 50 lbs bags


----------



## Plow-jeff

Despite giving up on the snow removal biz, I can probably still get the discount from a friend here in lansing. If you would like I can ask, never hurts


----------



## DJ Contracting

Turf Z;1876860 said:


> Paid $240 for another pallet last week.


I found a place in Midland that is selling #50 bags for 4.75+tax 56 in a pallet.
I ended up buying 2 ton of bulk instead, it was a savings of about $160 if I would have bought 2 pallets of bagged salt.



msm63;1878162 said:


> Where was that best I have found was 300 for 49 50 lbs bags


Msm63 IDK if you're anywhere near midland, but look up salt on CL and you'll see this guys ad.



Plow-jeff;1878214 said:


> Despite giving up on the snow removal biz, I can probably still get the discount from a friend here in lansing. If you would like I can ask, never hurts


Thanks Jeff I'm all set for now.


----------



## fordboy

Well Merry Christmas to evveryone. Whats everyone beem up to this year? Obviously not plowing snow, I just bought a 2500hd with a Boss V-XT on it. Now we just need snow to try it out.


----------



## DJ Contracting

fordboy;1910443 said:


> Well Merry Christmas to evveryone. Whats everyone beem up to this year? Obviously not plowing snow, I just bought a 2500hd with a Boss V-XT on it. Now we just need snow to try it out.


Hey Aaron was that you who honked the horn at me the other day in Saginaw? For some reason I thought you got out of plowing. We had a good Christmas this year. I'm in the market for a Boss controller if you hear of one for sale. Geez I just proof read this and I sound like a girl who can't stop talking.


----------



## fordboy

No wasn't me, everything I am plowing now is in midland except the auburn Burger King. I got out of plowing in my own truck and was plowing in a buddy's truck, but back in mine this year. The controller your looking for is it for a straight or v plow?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Fordboy: straight and I found a new one for 263.00 tax included.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Looking for a tire siping tool or use/rent one. My tires are about half worn out and I'd like to see if siping them would make a difference.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Need headlights like these*

so I ended up installing the Grote headlights that I had for sale, and one of them ended up breaking off so now I'm looking for a set again or just the drivers side.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Wake up*

Time to wake up this thread

I'm in need of a plow truck either GM truck 99/02 NBS or a truck with a plow already attached.


----------

